# the biggest name in the hop game



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

who is the names that stand out on the east side of the country the ones that are doin there thing and puttin there city on the map


----------



## NYC68droptop (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQvOBoNgZ7U...player_embedded


Andrew from Loyalty is killin them in the northeast


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

thats it just 1


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER I REP THE WEST I REP THE WEST :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 06:27 PM~18229097
> *IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER I REP THE WEST I REP THE WEST :biggrin:
> *


lol :0


----------



## vallero68 (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 03:27 PM~18229097
> *IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER I REP THE WEST I REP THE WEST :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)

we have one in the works for next yr...be on the look out...... GOODTIMES!!!!!!


----------



## bkjaydog (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 3 2010, 08:46 PM~18219936
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQvOBoNgZ7U...player_embedded
> Andrew from Loyalty is killin them in the northeast
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Word up and he actually leaves the tri-state area. Gotta give it to them for puttin in miles


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 3 2010, 06:46 PM~18219936
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQvOBoNgZ7U...player_embedded
> Andrew from Loyalty is killin them in the northeast
> *


thats what I was thinkin...Andrew in Jerseys a good contender....K-draulics for N.Y,and the O.H.I.O boys, all be puttin in work


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@Aug 4 2010, 08:04 PM~18231450
> *we have one in the works for next yr...be on the look out...... GOODTIMES!!!!!!
> *


DO WORK GT


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

COUNT ME IN FOR THE EAST SIDE AND DON'T FORGET I DRIVE MINE HUNDREDS OF MILES IN THE PROCESS,NO TRAILERS.I'VE BEEN BREAKIN FOOLS OFF FOR TIME NOW WITH MY STREET DRIVEN DAILY,IN THE HOP GAME.,MD ,VA, NC. :biggrin: BMH 4LIFE 

ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO (May 8, 2010)

what's the hope game?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18231450
> *we have one in the works for next yr...be on the look out...... GOODTIMES!!!!!!
> *



LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING THAT MOE


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO_@Aug 5 2010, 08:53 AM~18234362
> *what's the hope game?
> *



ITS ALL GOOD MINT'Z WAS TYPING TO FAST :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 5 2010, 05:57 AM~18234378
> *LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEING THAT MOE
> *


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

Gotta give it Andrew n Dana, both real cool people an let their cars do the talking instead of talking shit on the internet.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 5 2010, 07:16 AM~18234649
> *Gotta give it Andrew n Dana, both real cool people an let their cars do the talking instead of talking shit on the internet.
> *


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 5 2010, 08:53 AM~18234359
> *COUNT ME IN FOR THE EAST SIDE AND DON'T FORGET I DRIVE MINE HUNDREDS OF MILES IN THE PROCESS,NO TRAILERS.I'VE BEEN BREAKIN FOOLS OFF FOR TIME NOW WITH MY STREET DRIVEN DAILY,IN THE  HOP GAME.,MD ,VA, NC. :biggrin: BMH 4LIFE
> 
> ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 757GTimer_@Aug 4 2010, 11:04 PM~18231450
> *we have one in the works for next yr...be on the look out...... GOODTIMES!!!!!!
> *


dats wassup, we need sum more out hea


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 5 2010, 10:16 AM~18234649
> *Gotta give it Andrew n Dana, both real cool people an let their cars do the talking instead of talking shit on the internet.
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 5 2010, 07:23 AM~18234686
> *dats wassup, we need sum more out hea
> *



some more GOODTIMERS ? :0


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

street life of course i bulit most of them outy there


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

MANNNN im not even gonna say nothing in this topic im invisible


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 3 2010, 05:31 PM~18219795
> *who is the names that stand out on the east side of the country the ones that are doin there thing and puttin there city on the map
> *


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2010, 11:02 AM~18234918
> *some more GOODTIMERS ? :0
> *


 :biggrin: I mean more cars that bang lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 5 2010, 12:28 PM~18236802
> *:biggrin: I mean more cars that bang lol
> *



o :sprint:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Mark from *ISLANDERS *c.c. is doin the damn thang too


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 5 2010, 02:41 PM~18236911
> *Mark from ISLANDERS c.c. is doin the damn thang too
> *


 :biggrin: A little Curbside show too


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Sup Mana...I see you peekin


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 5 2010, 08:53 AM~18234359
> *COUNT ME IN FOR THE EAST SIDE AND DON'T FORGET I DRIVE MINE HUNDREDS OF MILES IN THE PROCESS,NO TRAILERS.I'VE BEEN BREAKIN FOOLS OFF FOR TIME NOW WITH MY STREET DRIVEN DAILY,IN THE  HOP GAME.,MD ,VA, NC. :biggrin: BMH 4LIFE
> 
> ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


i was hopping youd step up :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 5 2010, 03:47 PM~18236953
> *:biggrin: A little Curbside show too
> 
> 
> ...


yeah he does his thing


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2010, 01:45 PM~18236019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you need to get that car on the road and put yourself on the map  next year i wanna see that shit everywhere


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 5 2010, 02:01 PM~18237566
> *you need to get that car on the road and put yourself on the map    next year i wanna see that shit everywhere
> *



no ones called me out till this day :cheesy: including any lowrider in the state than id really be motivated :cheesy: :cheesy:

danas my only competition but at the same time i like to think im on the same side with AS CLOSE as i am with him matter fact he will have my car this winter he can hop it when he has it and beat him self :biggrin: :cheesy: TALKIN SHIT :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin: jk danas my boy itll stay like that win lose or tie  no one else that ive noticed should be worried about although i find alot are worried about me :dunno:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2010, 05:29 PM~18237810
> *no ones called me out till this day  :cheesy:  including any lowrider in the state than id really be motivated  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> danas my only competition but at the same time i like to think im on the same side with AS CLOSE as i am with him matter fact he will have my car this winter he can hop it when he has it and beat him self  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  TALKIN SHIT  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jk danas my boy itll stay like that win lose or tie    no one else that ive noticed should be worried about although i find alot are worried about me  :dunno:
> *


lol who called you out not me yet lol i just wanna see you out doin your thing  i wanna see what that car can do youve done alot to it we need PA on the map


----------



## lowpro85 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

flaked85, matdogg

:wave: :wave:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 5 2010, 02:29 PM~18237810
> *no ones called me out till this day  :cheesy:  including any lowrider in the state than id really be motivated  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> danas my only competition but at the same time i like to think im on the same side with AS CLOSE as i am with him matter fact he will have my car this winter he can hop it when he has it and beat him self  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  TALKIN SHIT  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  jk danas my boy itll stay like that win lose or tie    no one else that ive noticed should be worried about although i find alot are worried about me  :dunno:
> *


I called you out :biggrin: tryed to get you to bring it to our picnic :dunno: 
You half to hop some one to be considered a big name in the hop game..


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 4 2010, 11:54 PM~18233458
> *thats what I was thinkin...Andrew in Jerseys a good contender....K-draulics for N.Y,and the O.H.I.O boys, all be puttin in work
> *


sup Ron.. you know we be chipp'n over here in OHIO in the mid 60's single pump :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 5 2010, 07:59 PM~18240684
> *flaked85, matdogg
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


wut up homie :wave:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 5 2010, 09:01 PM~18240696
> *I called you out  :biggrin: tryed to get you to bring it to our picnic :dunno:
> You half to hop some one to be considered a big name in the hop game..
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Aug 5 2010, 06:53 AM~18234359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And wit a big ass car, you never see them Impala's jump...even double,,,,you da man


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18240696
> *I called you out  :biggrin: tryed to get you to bring it to our picnic :dunno:
> You half to hop some one to be considered a big name in the hop game..
> *



:0  all in due time homie see im waiting to compete my car before i go breakin people off this way when i bust that ass no one will have the excuse im hopping junk cause you know how the cry babys get engine getting done this winter  and i thought this was about the EAST? your in the midwest it aint little old me you gotta worry about its the big M :biggrin: BUT WITH pink on your team they shouldnt be a problem for long :biggrin:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 6 2010, 06:02 AM~18243329
> *:0   all in due time homie see im waiting to compete my car before i go breakin people off this way when i bust that ass no one will have the excuse im hopping junk cause you know how the cry babys get engine getting done this winter    and i thought this was about the EAST? your in the midwest it aint little old me you gotta worry about its the big M  :biggrin:  BUT WITH pink on your team they shouldnt be a problem for long  :biggrin:
> *


have you ever had a hopper out?

just asking...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 6 2010, 06:11 AM~18243353
> *have you ever had a hopper out?
> 
> just asking...
> *



 builds in my signature thatll answer ya question i handle my own :happysad:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 6 2010, 06:13 AM~18243362
> * builds in my signature thatll answer ya question i handle my own  :happysad:
> *


i guess the answer is no....but you're gettin there.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 6 2010, 06:38 AM~18243457
> *i guess the answer is no....but you're gettin there.
> *



your right my car doesnt hop


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 6 2010, 06:44 AM~18243485
> *your right my car doesnt hop
> *


the question was have you had a hopper out.....like out there competing. no

do you have a hopper? yes, looks like it's gonna be alright too.

is this your first one?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 6 2010, 12:26 AM~18241555
> *Shit I did almost forget you Dana , but last nite my A keys
> stopped workin, so you know....Didnt wanna mispell your name...they would've never let it down
> .CHIPPER :wow: ....just playin
> ...



IT'S COOL RON,IMA LET YOU SLIDE THIS TIME.IF YOU TAKE NOTICE ALSO RIDERS ALL THE HOPPERS IN MENTIONED THIS THREAD SO FAR ON THE EASTCOAST DOIN THANGS ARE ALL RUNNIN BLACKMAGIC PUMPS.  :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 6 2010, 06:48 AM~18243514
> *the question was have you had a hopper out.....like out there competing. no
> 
> do you have a hopper? yes, looks like it's gonna be alright too.
> ...



:yes: yup just turned 23 started building when i was 19 from nothing while i was in college


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 6 2010, 06:53 AM~18243533
> *IT'S COOL RON,IMA LET YOU SLIDE THIS TIME.IF YOU TAKE NOTICE ALSO RIDERS ALL THE HOPPERS IN MENTIONED THIS THREAD SO FAR ON THE EASTCOAST DOIN THANGS ARE ALL RUNNIN BLACKMAGIC PUMPS.   :biggrin:
> *



BASICALLY :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

All I can say is fuck black magic















Wait I can't say that cuz that's what I have in my 59 lol


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

i give it up to kc street riders they r doing it and they r out there spending mad money going places. not just claiming shit in their backyard. yeah haters they are doing it, and they r majestics :biggrin: 


another club that s clowning fools is southside cruisers they r everywhere


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 5 2010, 08:08 PM~18240762
> *sup Ron.. you know we be chipp'n over here in OHIO in the mid 60's single pump :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

I can't wait to chip


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Aug 7 2010, 02:34 AM~18250140
> *I can't wait to chip
> *



SINGLE OR DOUBLE HOMIE?


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 5 2010, 11:08 PM~18240762
> *sup Ron.. you know we be chipp'n over here in OHIO in the mid 60's single pump :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SHIT THAT BIG IMPALA IS WERKIN HOMIE  SINGLE GATE :worship:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 9 2010, 03:10 PM~18265822
> *="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 9 2010, 02:17 PM~18265888
> *:h5:  :h5:
> *


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

the loyalty boys got the northeast 4 sure on double 
and a single pump just might be in the work hno: :thumbsup: big L


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

and dana got his single pump locked down tru rider


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toons+Aug 7 2010, 12:07 AM~18249520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Dayum


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 9 2010, 04:20 PM~18267038
> *YEP
> Dayum
> *


YES SIR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 9 2010, 03:05 PM~18266912
> *the loyalty boys got the northeast 4 sure on double
> and a single pump just might be in the work hno:  :thumbsup:  big L
> 
> ...



lunch time :cheesy: hold the lead leaves a bad taste :biggrin: what up andrew :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 9 2010, 06:44 PM~18267857
> *lunch time  :cheesy:  hold the lead leaves a bad taste  :biggrin:  what up andrew  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont need dem homi


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Aug 7 2010, 05:07 AM~18249520
> *i give it up to kc street riders they r doing it and they r out there spending mad money going places. not just claiming shit in their backyard. yeah haters they are doing it, and they r majestics :biggrin:
> another club that s clowning fools is southside cruisers they r everywhere
> *


:biggrin: never seen this topic. :biggrin: we do what we do but out on the east i'd say this blue cutty seems to be running it,only thing i would say is put rev wheels on it. :biggrin:then we can hopp. :biggrin: 




we like taking out g-bodys. :biggrin: with our big body :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NYC68droptop_@Aug 3 2010, 07:46 PM~18219936
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQvOBoNgZ7U...player_embedded
> Andrew from Loyalty is killin them in the northeast
> *


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

RESPECT TO ANDREW DOING IT FOR DOUBLE PUMP EAST COAST


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 9 2010, 09:45 PM~18270385
> *RESPECT TO ANDREW DOING IT FOR DOUBLE PUMP EAST COAST
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

joe's single pump right now its in mid 80's


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I know alot of people think because there trucks "there easy", build one first before you have an opinion. The fact remains that we were the first in the midwest to break 100" with a single, NO WEIGHT. Actually the first in the history of the lowrider tour also. There are a couple two-tree people puttin' it down out there, andrew, matt, fabian and tino, but lets not forget a little credit for what we have done with our trucks. uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 12:19 PM~18275556
> *I know alot of people think because there trucks "there easy", build one first before you have an opinion. The fact remains that we were the first in the midwest to break 100" with a single, NO WEIGHT. Actually the first in the history of the lowrider tour also. There are a couple two-tree people puttin' it down out there, andrew, matt, fabian and tino, but lets not forget a little credit for what we have done with our trucks.  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *



:werd:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 03:19 PM~18275556
> *I know alot of people think because there trucks "there easy", build one first before you have an opinion. The fact remains that we were the first in the midwest to break 100" with a single, NO WEIGHT. Actually the first in the history of the lowrider tour also. There are a couple two-tree people puttin' it down out there, andrew, matt, fabian and tino, but lets not forget a little credit for what we have done with our trucks.  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


your doin your thing


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 12:19 PM~18275556
> *I know alot of people think because there trucks "there easy", build one first before you have an opinion. The fact remains that we were the first in the midwest to break 100" with a single, NO WEIGHT. Actually the first in the history of the lowrider tour also. There are a couple two-tree people puttin' it down out there, andrew, matt, fabian and tino, but lets not forget a little credit for what we have done with our trucks.  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Bruce how's it going out there? :wave:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 10 2010, 05:13 PM~18276525
> *Sup Bruce how's it going out there? :wave:
> *


your not allowed to post in here chipper


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 10 2010, 01:19 PM~18275556
> *I know alot of people think because there trucks "there easy", build one first before you have an opinion. The fact remains that we were the first in the midwest to break 100" with a single, NO WEIGHT. Actually the first in the history of the lowrider tour also. There are a couple two-tree people puttin' it down out there, andrew, matt, fabian and tino, but lets not forget a little credit for what we have done with our trucks.  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *




Big ups to bruce and team cce. They've been doing they thang since we where in diapers.....


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 11 2010, 11:48 AM~18284029
> *Big ups to bruce and team cce. They've been doing they thang since we where in diapers.....
> *


no doubt


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 10 2010, 05:13 PM~18276525
> *Sup Bruce how's it going out there? :wave:
> *


i got some good vid of you bangin bumper you were a lil tipsy though lol


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

NOT HATING ON ANYBODY BUT THIS IS FOR NAME OF INDIVIDUAL PERSON THAT I GUESS HOP THEIR OWN CAR NOT SHOPS .
SO I GIVE IT TO ANDREW,BRENT,PINKY,FABIAN AND TINO,MATT,JIMMY,NIMSTER THE GUYS FROM DOWN4LIFE AND THERE MIGHT BE COUPLE OF OTHER ONES NOT TOO MANY LEFT. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
SORRY FORGOT ONE OP THE COOLEST GUYS IN OHIO MR.CP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 11 2010, 05:32 PM~18287004
> *NOT HATING ON ANYBODY BUT THIS IS FOR NAME OF INDIVIDUAL PERSON THAT I GUESS HOP THEIR OWN CAR NOT SHOPS .
> SO I GIVE IT TO ANDREW,BRENT,PINKY,FABIAN AND TINO,MATT,JIMMY,NIMSTER THE GUYS FROM DOWN4LIFE AND THERE MIGHT BE COUPLE OF OTHER ONES NOT TOO MANY LEFT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 11 2010, 10:48 AM~18284029
> *Big ups to bruce and team cce. They've been doing they thang since we where in diapers.....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 11 2010, 04:32 PM~18287004
> *NOT HATING ON ANYBODY BUT THIS IS FOR NAME OF INDIVIDUAL PERSON THAT I GUESS HOP THEIR OWN CAR NOT SHOPS .
> SO I GIVE IT TO ANDREW,<span style=\'color:blue\'>JAWS was a goldfish *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

no disrespect to any one but the topic says BIGGEST NAME IN THE HOP GAME. i am sure its about the guys that been out and doing it for years not since this summer.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 11 2010, 10:51 PM~18290181
> *no disrespect to any one but the topic says BIGGEST NAME IN THE HOP GAME. i am sure its about the guys that been out and doing it for years not since this summer.
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18265822
> *="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/voYAjfrtKNM&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *



i like this car


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2010, 12:34 AM~18290449
> *i like this car
> *


i like it too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 12 2010, 09:38 AM~18292343
> *i like it too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAGON AINT NO JOKE EITHER.............HITS THE WAY A HOPPER SHOULD HIT!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

jerzey on the rize n u dont want no problem wit us guyz! :0


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 7 2010, 09:25 AM~18251138
> *SINGLE OR DOUBLE HOMIE?
> *


single


----------



## motionthree (Mar 27, 2008)

now donnie you know we got something in the works.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2010, 12:34 AM~18290449
> *i like this car
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 12 2010, 10:38 AM~18292343
> *i like it too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO SO WHEN U COMING DOWN TO JERSEY


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 12 2010, 05:51 AM~18290181
> *no disrespect to any one but the topic says BIGGEST NAME IN THE HOP GAME. i am sure its about the guys that been out and doing it for years not since this summer.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 12 2010, 02:27 AM~18288392
> *:thumbsup:  not speaking to you directly just speaking in general.hard work was put into my car from these 2 men and my shit was done right i havent traveled alot of places other than local shows due to my engine not being where i want it but working on that as we speak check the build    my engine will be where i want it this spring and ill be ready in the mean time <span style=\'color:blue\'>JAWS was a goldfish
> *


Damn your compared to legends. :roflmao: How many hopps have you had,agianst other cars not in your back yard? :0 and your the prez because you started the chapter right?After looking at how many clubs? :0 :biggrin: And your car was just built for you. :0 




































Just busting your balls homie,your right it takes time,but you'll find out you have to earn respect you can't just talk about your self and think folks arte gonna respect you. Oh yeah also if you want to be the king you have to leave your own city


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 12 2010, 12:57 PM~18293791
> *Damn your compared to legends. :roflmao: How many hopps have you had,agianst other cars not in your back yard? :0 and your the prez because you started the chapter right?After looking at how many clubs? :0  :biggrin: And your car was just built for you. :0
> Just busting your balls homie,your right it takes time,but you'll find out you have to earn respect you can't just talk about your self and think folks arte gonna respect you.  Oh yeah also if you want to be the king you have to leave your own city
> *


 :0 DAMNIT :0


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 12 2010, 12:57 PM~18293791
> *Damn your compared to legends. :roflmao: How many hopps have you had,agianst other cars not in your back yard? :0 and your the prez because you started the chapter right?After looking at how many clubs? :0  :biggrin: And your car was just built for you. :0
> Just busting your balls homie,your right it takes time,but you'll find out you have to earn respect you can't just talk about your self and think folks arte gonna respect you.  Oh yeah also if you want to be the king you have to leave your own city
> *


all back of the bus for now :happysad: just wait....


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 11 2010, 04:32 PM~18287004
> *NOT HATING ON ANYBODY BUT THIS IS FOR NAME OF INDIVIDUAL PERSON THAT I GUESS HOP THEIR OWN CAR NOT SHOPS .
> SO I GIVE IT TO ANDREW,BRENT,PINKY,FABIAN AND TINO,MATT,JIMMY,NIMSTER THE GUYS FROM DOWN4LIFE AND THERE MIGHT BE COUPLE OF OTHER ONES NOT TOO MANY LEFT. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OOOOH come on Joe, you know you miss me :biggrin: Now that I'm gone you actually win. 












































J/P I'm messin' wit you


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18294004
> *OOOOH come on Joe, you know you miss me :biggrin: Now that I'm gone you actually win.
> J/P I'm messin' wit you
> *


YES SIR,NOW THAT YOU GONE THERE IS NO COMPETITION AT ALL IN CHICAGO,SO FOR NOW IM TAKING CARE OF OUR CITY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AND YES YOU DID PUT A LOT OF INPUT ON THE HOPPING GAME. BUT IM WAITING ON YOUR CADDY AND I KNOW ITS GONNA HIT GOOD. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 12 2010, 10:46 AM~18292412
> *THAT WAGON AINT NO JOKE EITHER.............HITS THE WAY A HOPPER SHOULD HIT!
> *


THANKS MUFASA.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 12 2010, 01:15 PM~18293447
> *ME TOO SO WHEN U COMING DOWN TO JERSEY
> *


AS SOON YOU GUYS COME UP WITH THE DATE OF THE SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I WANNA GO TO THAT BRAZILIAN STRIP I THINK FERRY ST. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by motionthree_@Aug 12 2010, 01:53 PM~18293293
> *now donnie you know we got something in the works.
> *


yea i know...i already spoke to the crew about what u guys have been doin. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 12 2010, 03:21 PM~18294441
> *AS SOON YOU GUYS COME UP WITH THE DATE OF THE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I WANNA GO TO THAT BRAZILIAN STRIP I THINK FERRY ST. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OH AIGHT HOMIE WE DOING IT NEXT MONTH YEA ITS FERRY ST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 12 2010, 04:17 PM~18294986
> *yea i know...i already spoke to the crew about what u guys have been doin.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

4 Members: BLACK BEAST, Donnie Brasco, rizzoid64, BBIGBALLING


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 12 2010, 05:20 PM~18295018
> *
> *


i was talkin to andrew frank and casino at the last meeting but u were in Mexico bout the big body caddy they have been building.... sick as shit we gonna have some competion for next year.. but thats what we want :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18295059
> *i was talkin to andrew frank and casino at the last meeting but u were in Mexico bout the big body caddy they have been building.... sick as shit we gonna have some competion for next year.. but thats what we want  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP COMPETITION ITS ALWAYS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA+Aug 12 2010, 08:06 PM~18293858-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

good to see a few new faces in the hop game for sure


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:drama:


I'm not here to categorize names in the hop game but only acknowledge those people/clubs who represented our home town back in the days. In my eyes, It was never an interest to know "who are the biggest names in the hop game" outside our city limits. It was all about identifying the club who had the highest hop. For this, I got to say Chicago Majestic car club has come a long way and has established to be a ring leader in the hop game in Chicago ever since the chameleon 64 hopped in the late 90s. With the little time I have spent lowriding, biggest names that contributed in the hop game in OUR Chicago area is Memo/Daren/switch happy/Bruce...


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 12 2010, 09:41 PM~18297141
> *:drama:
> I'm not here to categorize names in the hop game but only acknowledge those people/clubs  who represented our home town back in the days. In my eyes, It was never an interest to know "who are the biggest names in the hop game" outside our city limits. It was all about identifying the club who had the highest hop.  For this, I got to say Chicago Majestic car club has come a long way and has established to be a ring leader in the hop game in Chicago ever since the chameleon 64 hopped in the late 90s.  With the little time I have spent lowriding, biggest names that contributed in the hop game in OUR Chicago area is Memo/Daren/switch happy/Bruce...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 13 2010, 01:24 AM~18299578
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 12 2010, 03:21 PM~18294441
> *AS SOON YOU GUYS COME UP WITH THE DATE OF THE SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I WANNA GO TO THAT BRAZILIAN STRIP I THINK FERRY ST. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Man I hope you can make it to our show joe. I'm pretty sure its sept. 12th....


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 13 2010, 08:27 AM~18300468
> *Man I hope you can make it to our show joe. I'm pretty sure its sept. 12th....
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18296816
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 13 2010, 08:27 AM~18300468
> *Man I hope you can make it to our show joe. I'm pretty sure its sept. 12th....
> *


GIVE ME MORE INFO SO WE CAN PLAN IT,IS ROLLN COMING OUT.?


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kool aid in da house;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgEG_TT4E-I?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FgEG_TT4E-I?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KbFz8cpe7I4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KbFz8cpe7I4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9d6Db8GJRmM?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9d6Db8GJRmM?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DMuPTnl-7FA?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DMuPTnl-7FA?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

black widow, pinky, 863 cutlass, and mesero(no vids found) are sum of the well know names out in centro fla


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 14 2010, 10:03 AM~18307530
> *kool aid in da house;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> 
> 
> ...


we said EASTCOAST


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 14 2010, 09:36 AM~18307699
> *black widow, pinky, 863 cutlass, and mesero(no vids found) are sum of the well know names out in centro fla
> *


is bloodbath still in competition.?.loved that chopped top g body


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 14 2010, 10:55 AM~18308098
> *we said EASTCOAST
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: someone need to change the name of this topic to EASTCOAST biggest names inthe hop game :dunno:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 14 2010, 11:59 AM~18308131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  someone need to change the name of this topic to EASTCOAST biggest names inthe hop game  :dunno:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 12 2010, 01:51 AM~18290181
> *no disrespect to any one but the topic says BIGGEST NAME IN THE HOP GAME. i am sure its about the guys that been out and doing it for years not since this summer.
> *


from the east you forgot to read that part


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 14 2010, 01:59 PM~18308131
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  someone need to change the name of this topic to EASTCOAST biggest names inthe hop game  :dunno:
> *


it says that


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 14 2010, 12:10 PM~18308560
> *it says that
> *


ya in the fine print ..u almost dont notice it .. :happysad:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Come get some boys.I am just waitin for ya to catch up. Come on
get some. ( : u know we still hittin 100 plus sooooo????


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323) (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 11 2010, 10:34 PM~18290449
> *i like this car
> *



.....ITS WORKING !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18308114
> *is bloodbath still in competition.?.loved that chopped top g body
> *


yea and a few mia rides too i was just naming plant city polk county and ruskin hoppers locals ive seen around me


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 13 2010, 09:06 AM~18300380
> *  :biggrin:
> *


well i guess it showed yesterday that u have no clue on wut ur talking about. if u have showed up to the show u would have noticed that 50% of the hoppers were southside cruisers and joe's . and placed 1st in radical and street.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 16 2010, 01:54 PM~18323116
> *well i guess it showed yesterday that u have no clue on wut ur talking about. if u have showed up to the show u would have noticed that 50% of the hoppers were southside cruisers and joe's . and  placed 1st in radical and street.
> *


Funny thing is that YOU have no clue about what I was responding to or prob took my reply way out of context. From the sound of it, seems like YOU have something to prove me. Dont know what it is, and dont know what you're trying to say by it but little do you know. I know Joes cars are doing great numbers. He has come a long way to prove to everyone here in the city HE HOLDS IT DOWN NOW. 

SO

what are trying to get with this? lets keep this thread open to whats on topic. PM me if you need to... If you're still confused I'll be more than glad to stop by and say it cause I dont know who this is.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> kool aid in da house;;BIG AL SAID IT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 14 2010, 10:55 AM~18308098
> *we said EASTCOAST
> *



thank you very friken much


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Aug 14 2010, 09:03 AM~18307530
> *kool aid in da house;;BIG  AL  SAID IT
> 
> 
> ...



:run: we dont do it like that out here :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Aug 4 2010, 04:27 PM~18229097
> *IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER I REP THE WEST I REP THE WEST :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 16 2010, 02:14 PM~18323888
> *Funny thing is that YOU have no clue about what I was responding to or prob took my reply way out of context. From the sound of it, seems like to have something to prove me. Dont know what it is, and dont know what you're trying to say by it but little do you know.  I know Joes cars are doing great numbers. He has come a long way to prove to everyone here in the city HE HOLDS IT DOWN NOW.
> 
> SO
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flaked85+Aug 5 2010, 05:53 AM~18234359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :werd: :h5: :boink: :boink:


----------



## w(o)(o)h(o)(o). (Dec 19, 2009)

. . .i think joe from southside cruisers has the midwest/east on lock you see him everywhere in the videos. . . the little guy with all the tattoos goes everywhere too. . . . :biggrin:


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

:uh: this needs to be clarified 








:biggrin: maybe there needs to a be a east coast hop off ..hmmmm


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 15 2010, 06:41 PM~18316390
> *yea and a few mia rides too i was just naming plant city polk county and ruskin hoppers locals ive seen around me
> *


ya been to fla a couple times ..some nice hoppers still


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 17 2010, 01:00 AM~18330035
> *:uh: this needs to be clarified
> 
> 
> ...




yes sir....


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 17 2010, 12:00 AM~18330035
> *:uh: this needs to be clarified
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: FIRME ESTILOCC has florida on lock and has takend down some GA hoppers ..

lets mot forget the east coast is a big place to conquer


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 17 2010, 01:10 PM~18331833
> *:wave:  :wave: FIRME ESTILOCC has florida on lock and has takend down some GA hoppers ..
> 
> lets mot forget the east coast is a big place to conquer
> ...


si ahuevo.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 17 2010, 03:00 AM~18330035
> *:uh: this needs to be clarified
> 
> 
> ...


the indy lowrider mag show is next month! :0 east coast vs midwest! :yes:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 17 2010, 03:00 AM~18330035
> *:uh: this needs to be clarified
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS YOU!!!!!!


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 17 2010, 12:10 PM~18331833
> *:wave:  :wave: FIRME ESTILOCC has florida on lock and has takend down some GA hoppers ..
> 
> lets mot forget the east coast is a big place to conquer
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Aug 5 2010, 08:16 AM~18234649
> *Gotta give it Andrew n Dana, both real cool people an let their cars do the talking instead of talking shit on the internet.
> *


x2, Wassup Rulow...


----------



## 863cutty (Oct 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 15 2010, 01:41 PM~18316390
> *yea and a few mia rides too i was just naming plant city polk county and ruskin hoppers locals ive seen around me
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do (Oct 5, 2005)

Yall pullin all these names and cars out, and all the while forgetting who may have helped yu get yur shit on the bumper.. Not from flippin paperweights either.. Dont forget Classic Customz


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

shit everyone deserves props for having a hopper in the east motivates others


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 07:17 PM~18345319
> *shit everyone deserves props for having a hopper in the east motivates others
> *


X1966


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 03:17 PM~18345319
> *shit everyone deserves props for having a hopper in the east motivates others
> *


hell yea it aint easy or cheap to build them here  
only those with heart make it happen  


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 18 2010, 07:19 PM~18346342
> *hell yea it aint easy or cheap to build them here
> only those with heart make it happen
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


only hopp 13'' rims 
v-8 engines


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 18 2010, 08:19 PM~18346342
> *hell yea it aint easy or cheap to build them here
> only those with heart make it happen
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

CLEAR THE FUCKING STICK


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN (Dec 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80+Aug 18 2010, 08:19 PM~18346342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Rep that Sunshine State!!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80+Aug 18 2010, 05:19 PM~18346342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like to see these go at it


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Aug 18 2010, 07:51 PM~18347886
> *like to see these go at it
> *


threes no ?? homie from LOYALTY CAR CLUB has the game on lock up north i spoke to him in Tampa hes great pep id love to make a hop off with him and nose them up for a crown since i feel hes the only contender in the EAST COAST 
we can set some standards and meet half way


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 18 2010, 09:55 PM~18349295
> *threes no ?? homie from  LOYALTY CAR CLUB has the game on lock up north i spoke to him in Tampa hes great pep id love to make a hop  off with him and nose them up for a crown since i feel hes the only contender in the EAST COAST
> we can set some standards and meet half way
> *


  that be a good hop off ,wonder how many hoppers there actually are being built in the east..that are radicals ..right now u got jersey ,fla , detroit anyone else wanna add to this list :dunno:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

SINGLE PUMP! ON 13's CAN CHI TOWN GET A HOP?


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 18 2010, 11:55 PM~18349295
> *threes no ?? homie from  LOYALTY CAR CLUB has the game on lock up north i spoke to him in Tampa hes great pep id love to make a hop  off with him and nose them up for a crown since i feel hes the only contender in the EAST COAST
> we can set some standards and meet half way
> *


yea man that would be official if tampa comes trough this year we can put something together.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 06:17 PM~18345319
> *shit everyone deserves props for having a hopper in the east motivates others
> *



:h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 19 2010, 04:55 AM~18349295
> *threes no ?? homie from  LOYALTY CAR CLUB has the game on lock up north i spoke to him in Tampa hes great pep id love to make a hop  off with him and nose them up for a crown since i feel hes the only contender in the EAST COAST
> we can set some standards and meet half way
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 18 2010, 10:55 PM~18349295
> *threes no ?? homie from  LOYALTY CAR CLUB has the game on lock up north i spoke to him in Tampa hes great pep id love to make a hop  off with him and nose them up for a crown since i feel hes the only contender in the EAST COAST
> we can set some standards and meet half way
> *




Word up homie... let's doo this....


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 19 2010, 06:42 AM~18350926
> *yea man that would be official if tampa comes trough this year we can put something together.
> *


that can be a great place


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 19 2010, 08:49 AM~18351759
> *Word up homie... let's doo this....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

PURO LOWS IS READY TO HOPP. ANYONE! ANYTIME!


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 19 2010, 10:15 AM~18352483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BLOODBATH, THE HOMIE FROM MIAMI, UNTIL YOU CAN KILL EVERYONE FOR LIKE 4 YEARS, YOU AINT FUCKING WITH HIM.

AND THE HOMIE WITH THE TRUCK. HE HAS ONE ARM, AND SERVES FOOLS ALL DAY.

THOSE TWO GUYS, HANDS DOWN WAS DOING IT FOR YEARS, WHEN THERE WAS NO HOPPERS OUT THERE. UNTIL YOU CAN PUT IT DOWN FOR YEARS, YOU AINT THE BIGGEST. THE BIGGEST IS SOMEONE THAT BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS, AND KEEPS SERVING FOOLS.


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18297141
> *:drama:
> I'm not here to categorize names in the hop game but only acknowledge those people/clubs  who represented our home town back in the days. In my eyes, It was never an interest to know "who are the biggest names in the hop game" outside our city limits. It was all about identifying the club who had the highest hop.  For this, I got to say Chicago Majestic car club has come a long way and has established to be a ring leader in the hop game in Chicago ever since the chameleon 64 hopped in the late 90s.  With the little time I have spent lowriding, biggest names that contributed in the hop game in OUR Chicago area is Memo/Daren/switch happy/Bruce...
> *


:werd: thanks for the props homie! we have put in a lot of work in the past years here in chicago and traveling to other shows out of state to rep chicago. we have taken a step back to adjust with the times but hopefully we will be back in the game soon and rep for the city again.

but this is east coast topic lets not f it up....


----------



## 64SSVERT (Jun 23, 2009)

Single-pump :biggrin: :biggrin:  
to me its not just inches you need to be the best hopper you need the complete package


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64SSVERT_@Aug 19 2010, 12:20 PM~18353508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



radical...  not hatin and the car def has some money put into it but do you drive it every day?im building a street hopper i take it to the the grocerie store i pay insurance on it and with up to date tags i dont just take it out when its time to play i belive thats as far as this hoping goes there shold be 3 classes.

single pump street 

double pump street 

radical 

double or single really doesnt matter because any single can do what any double can do you add enough wait now lets keep it real which if thats people thing cooli got club members who use weight it is what it is do what you gotta do but dont compare the 2 thats just my 02


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 18 2010, 03:17 PM~18345319
> *shit everyone deserves props for having a hopper in the east motivates others
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 19 2010, 03:22 PM~18353982
> *radical...   not hatin and the car def has some money put into it but do you drive it every day?im building a street hopper i take it to the the grocerie store i pay insurance on it and with up to date tags i dont just take it out when its time to play i belive thats as far as this hoping goes there shold be 3 classes.
> 
> single pump street
> ...


THIS WAS A DRIVEABLE CAR, DROVE IT TOO SHOWS, AND DROVE IT TO HANGOUTS. 

POINT IS....NO ONE IS WORRIED IF IT IS A STREET HOPPER, IF IT IS A GROCERY GETTER. ALL THAT PEOPLE WORRY ABOUT IS DOES IT DO WHAT A HOPPER SHOULD DO. THAT THING WOULD POUND THE PAVEMENT. AND IT LOOKS WAY BETTER THEN 100% OF ALL THE GROCERY GETTERS OR WHATELSE YOU WANNA CALL IT.

TOO MANY PEOPLE THINK BECAUSE THEY BUILT A HOPPER LAST YEAR, AND HIT UP A COUPLE OF SHOWS THAT THEY ARE PUTTING IN WORK...YOUR FOOLING YOURSELF.

GUYS I RESPECT:

BLOOD BATH
HOMIE WITH THE TRUCK
ROB FROM SC
93 BROHAM

THEM THE CATS I SEEN IN THE TRENCHES FOR YEARS, I AM TALKING ABOUT SINCE 2000-2001 WHEN I GOT TO FLORIDA.


OTHER THEN THAT ONE YEAR DOES NOT MAKE YOU SOMEONE RECOGNIZED IN THE HOP GAME.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 12:26 PM~18352600
> *BLOODBATH, THE HOMIE FROM MIAMI, UNTIL YOU CAN KILL EVERYONE FOR LIKE 4 YEARS, YOU AINT FUCKING WITH HIM.
> 
> AND THE HOMIE WITH THE TRUCK.  HE HAS ONE ARM, AND SERVES FOOLS ALL DAY.
> ...


:uh: only because he didn't have any competition was the reason he was on top for so long. And its not about how long its about how high.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 19 2010, 08:00 PM~18356103
> *:uh: only because he didn't have any competition was the reason he was on top for so long. And its not about how long its about how high.
> *


NOT WHEN YOU TALKING ABOUT WHO SHOULD BE THE BIGGEST NAME IN THE HOP GAME. 

CAUSE IT TAKES MONEY, AND IT TAKES TIME, AND THAT DUDE *NEVER* MISSED A SHOW, HE WOULD DRIVE ALL THE WAY FROM MIAMI TO ORLANDO WITH HIS CAR, TO COMPETE FOR A* TROPHY*....THAT IS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 08:06 PM~18356145
> *NOT WHEN YOU TALKING ABOUT WHO SHOULD BE THE BIGGEST NAME IN THE HOP GAME.
> 
> CAUSE IT TAKES MONEY, AND IT TAKES TIME, AND THAT DUDE NEVER MISSED A SHOW, HE WOULD DRIVE ALL THE WAY FROM MIAMI TO ORLANDO WITH HIS CAR, TO COMPETE FOR A TROPHY....THAT IS WHAT IT IS ABOUT.
> *


Well he's well known here in Fla. I give Willie and the Classic Angels crew mad respect. We know what its to travel from Tampa to Atlanta from Orlando down to Mia so for the last 3 years we've been bumper checkin!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 05:56 PM~18356072
> *THIS WAS A DRIVEABLE CAR, DROVE IT TOO SHOWS, AND DROVE IT TO HANGOUTS.
> 
> POINT IS....NO ONE IS WORRIED IF IT IS A STREET HOPPER, IF IT IS A GROCERY GETTER.  ALL THAT PEOPLE WORRY ABOUT IS DOES IT DO WHAT A HOPPER SHOULD DO.  THAT THING WOULD POUND THE PAVEMENT.  AND IT LOOKS WAY BETTER THEN 100% OF ALL THE GROCERY GETTERS OR WHATELSE YOU WANNA CALL IT.
> ...



respect


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

by the way that 66 is lookin tough the shaved firwall to match the car looks sick keep doing ya thing for the east the game is much harder out her for us than it is for the west we cant get 1500.00 candy paint jobs and a chrome shop next to mcdonalds and a hydralics shops a dime a dosen with the amount we spending in shipping shit we could of started another build we have to push twice as hard and there is some of us who do i wouldnt wanna be on any other coast


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Aug 19 2010, 08:23 PM~18356277
> *Well he's well known here in Fla. I give Willie and the Classic Angels crew mad respect. We know what its to travel from Tampa to Atlanta from Orlando down to Mia so for the last 3 years we've been bumper checkin!
> *


HE IS KNOWN FURTHER THEN FLORIDA. AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING AGAINST WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN DOING


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 19 2010, 08:22 PM~18353982
> *radical...   not hatin and the car def has some money put into it but do you drive it every day?im building a street hopper i take it to the the grocerie store i pay insurance on it and with up to date tags i dont just take it out when its time to play i belive thats as far as this hoping goes there shold be 3 classes.
> 
> single pump street
> ...


Look i' m sick of folks saying it's easy just put weight,theirs poeple i know that added weight and there cars still don't do shit.We have an out of state car right now that has plenty of weight and has never done over 50 so theres clearly more to it then just weight. :uh: And if you wanna stay weight free and drive the car everywhere and do 50 inches thats cool but thats just like every other lowrider out there.you'll never be thought of as one of the best in the game doing 50 inches.sorry bro thats just how it is.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 20 2010, 03:44 AM~18357484
> *:drama:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18357305
> *Look i' m sick of folks saying it's easy just put weight,theirs poeple i know that added weight and there cars still don't do shit.We have an out of state car right now that has plenty of weight and has never done over 50 so theres clearly more to it then just weight. :uh: And if you wanna stay weight free and drive the car everywhere and do 50 inches thats cool but thats just like every other lowrider out there.you'll never be thought of as one of the best in the game doing 50 inches.sorry bro thats just how it is.
> *


QUOTED FOR TRUTH

LIKE HOMIE FROM "MY WAY" SAYS, IF YOU AINT GOT NO WEIGHT, GO GET YOU SOME NOGGA!!!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 10:53 PM~18357569
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



everyone hates on wut they cant build  wuts better then looking up at the bottom of the tires?


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 19 2010, 11:10 PM~18357747
> *everyone hates on wut they cant build    wuts better then looking up at the bottom of the tires?
> *


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 06:37 PM~18356410
> *HE IS KNOWN FURTHER THEN FLORIDA.  AND NOT SAYING ANYTHING AGAINST WHAT YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN DOING
> *


homie we been around for 7 years has a club we have not only earn respect but deserved it. I personally I built more than 8 lowlows 2 witch 2 are hoppers only those that build them know what it takes to make them. reading a hopping meter don't mean shit u have to feel it in u . money spend and time waited  at the end ..ONLY THE REAL WILL RECOGNIZE THE REAL


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 08:22 PM~18357305
> *Look i' m sick of folks saying it's easy just put weight,theirs poeple i know that added weight and there cars still don't do shit.We have an out of state car right now that has plenty of weight and has never done over 50 so theres clearly more to it then just weight. :uh: And if you wanna stay weight free and drive the car everywhere and do 50 inches thats cool but thats just like every other lowrider out there.you'll never be thought of as one of the best in the game doing 50 inches.sorry bro thats just how it is.
> *


some times i feel like its a waste of time to explain that to people. ill say it again only those that built them know wut it takes no true hopper will be a daily grocery getter unless its chipping :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 19 2010, 11:57 PM~18358317
> *homie we been around for 7 years has a club we have not only earn respect but deserved it. I personally I built more than 8 lowlows 2 witch  2 are hoppers only those that build them know what  it takes to make them. reading a hopping  meter don't mean shit u have to feel it in u . money spend and time waited   at the end ..ONLY THE REAL WILL RECOGNIZE THE REAL
> *


AH JUST SO YOU UNDERSTAND, I KNOW ALL OF YOU, AND KNOW WHERE ALL OF YOUR CAME FROM, THE CLUB BEFORE YOU WERE FIRME, SO I RECOGNIZE THE REAL, AND BACK IN THOSE DAYS, THERE WAS NO ONE THAT WAS BRINGING ANYTHING TO THE TABLE IN THE EAST EXCEPT THOSE FOLKS I MEANTIONED. IT WAS NOT UNTIL THE HUGE HOP OFF IN ORLANDO WHEN THINGS REALLY TOOK A CHANGE, AND YOUR GUYS CAME OUT STRONG. BEFORE THAT, THE FOLKS I MENTIONED WERE PUTTING IT DOWN. UNTIL 2007, I WAS THERE AT EVERY PICNIC, AND EVERY HOP FROM MIAMI TO ORLANDO, INTO ATLANTA. 

SO AS FAR AS THE EAST COAST...............I KNOW


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

idk but i think plant city was named after the hoppers that have represented it so well so plant city aka PLANT UR BUMPER CITY....should be named los meros meros of the hopp game on da east coast....


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18358481
> *AH JUST SO YOU UNDERSTAND, I KNOW ALL OF YOU, AND KNOW WHERE ALL OF YOUR CAME FROM, THE CLUB BEFORE YOU WERE FIRME, SO I RECOGNIZE THE REAL, AND BACK IN THOSE DAYS, THERE WAS NO ONE THAT WAS BRINGING ANYTHING TO THE TABLE IN THE EAST EXCEPT THOSE FOLKS I MEANTIONED.  IT WAS NOT UNTIL THE HUGE HOP OFF IN ORLANDO WHEN THINGS REALLY TOOK A CHANGE, AND YOUR GUYS CAME OUT STRONG.  BEFORE THAT, THE FOLKS I MENTIONED WERE PUTTING IT DOWN.  UNTIL 2007, I WAS THERE AT EVERY PICNIC, AND EVERY HOP FROM MIAMI TO ORLANDO, INTO ATLANTA.
> 
> SO AS FAR AS THE EAST COAST...............I KNOW
> *


i feel u homie BLOOD BATH was my inspiration and the homie now is working on a new ride cant wait to see it :biggrin: 
all i say is 2007 was a while back we are here to stay and aint going no were i will never say we cant be beat  WE LOVE SOME COMPETITION ..

PS. i know who u are way back wen u were a MAJESTIC member ..

are u done with ur 66??


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 19 2010, 10:14 PM~18358507
> *idk but i think plant city was named after the hoppers that have represented it so well so plant city aka PLANT UR BUMPER CITY....should be named los meros meros of the hopp game on da east coast....
> *


HILLSBORO COUNTY we put central fl on the map wen it comes too hopping


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 20 2010, 12:19 AM~18358576
> *i feel u homie BLOOD BATH was my inspiration and the homie now is working on a new ride cant wait to see it  :biggrin:
> all i say is 2007 was a while back we are here to stay and aint going no were i will never say we cant be beat    WE LOVE SOME COMPETITION  ..
> 
> ...


SHIT I WISH, THAT FUCKING THING ALMOST WENT TO THE CRUSHER ABOUT 3 OR 4 TIMES, IF IT WAS NOT FOR MY WIFE, I WOULDA SAID FUCK IT A LONG TIME AGO. I WANT TO HOOK UP WITH CHOPPERS.

IT SHOULD BE BACK OUT AT THE FIRST PART OF THE YEAR FOR SURE. ALOT OF CHANGES


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: jlopezdover, *tequilero80*, BIG DIRTY,* purolows 72 mc*

:wave: se va poner bueno

hillbourogh in da house


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18358622
> *SHIT I WISH, THAT FUCKING THING ALMOST WENT TO THE CRUSHER ABOUT 3 OR 4 TIMES, IF IT WAS NOT FOR MY WIFE, I WOULDA SAID FUCK IT A LONG TIME AGO.  I WANT TO HOOK UP WITH CHOPPERS.
> 
> IT SHOULD BE BACK OUT AT THE FIRST PART OF THE YEAR FOR SURE.  ALOT OF CHANGES
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
dont know wut to say homie 
good luck on it it be nice to see u out with a car


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ey tequilero u should invite all these vatos to come down for the oct show more than enough time to get ready que no uffin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 20 2010, 12:25 AM~18358689
> *:wow:  :wow:
> dont know wut to say homie
> good luck on it it be nice to see u out with a car
> *


SHIT YOU AND ME TOO, SINCE COMING BACK FROM IRAQ, AND MY BACK SURGERY, JUST BEEN TRYING TO GET BACK INTO LIFE. AND IT JUST HAS TAKEN LONGER TO BE MOTIVATED TO FIX IT. BUT GETTING THERE


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 20 2010, 12:34 AM~18358806
> *ey tequilero u should invite all these vatos to come down for the oct show more than enough time to get ready que no uffin:
> *


AS LONG AS YALL STILL HOOKING UP THERE BEANS HOMIE


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

time and time agian, i get on here and people talking about what they know, and what they see. everyone has an opinion. but the facts r ,unless u put in the time, and all the trial and error in to building a hopper there isn't much for some to say. it doesn't matter if its 10 years or 10 month. if they r putting in work they deserve respect. from my homie in new jersey nosen it up with me at the tampa after hopp, to the boys from firme estilo, down to hoppers inc in 305. and everyone else doing it big. in the east coast hopp game they run it. other then that ur just a fan or a groupy.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

the only way to establish the "king" is to set a date and a time


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 20 2010, 01:41 AM~18358882
> *AS LONG AS YALL STILL HOOKING UP THERE BEANS HOMIE
> *


idk bout beens but well have the coronas ready :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

we are having single street
single radical
double street
double radical 

classes for our hopp


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 19 2010, 11:51 PM~18358979
> *time and time agian, i get on here and people talking about what they know, and what they see. everyone has an opinion. but the facts r ,unless u put in the time, and all the trial and error in to building a hopper there isn't much for some to say. it doesn't matter if its 10 years or 10 month. if they r putting in work they deserve respect. from my homie in new jersey nosen it up with me at the tampa after hopp, to the boys from firme estilo, down to hoppers inc in 305. and everyone else doing it big. in the east coast hopp game they run it. other then that ur just a fan or a groupy.
> *







Well said homie


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 20 2010, 03:18 AM~18359250
> *east coast!!!!!*


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 20 2010, 05:19 AM~18358576
> *i feel u homie BLOOD BATH was my inspiration and the homie now is working on a new ride cant wait to see it  :biggrin:
> all i say is 2007 was a while back we are here to stay and aint going no were i will never say we cant be beat    WE LOVE SOME COMPETITION  ..
> 
> ...


No i don't think he was,he wanted to get in but never did.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 20 2010, 05:02 AM~18358384
> *some times i feel like its a waste of time to explain that  to people. ill say it  again only those that built them know wut it takes no true hopper will be a daily  grocery getter unless its chipping  :0
> *


lol yeah it's funny how they saw that shit like oh it's easy to do 90 anyone can do it,just put weight. :uh: Thats why theirs only like what less then 10 cars out there doing it.


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 22 2010, 12:35 PM~18375893
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Nice pic....


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 22 2010, 08:59 PM~18379005
> *Nice pic....
> *


gracias amigo


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 22 2010, 06:51 AM~18374497
> *No i don't think he was,he wanted to get in but never did.
> *


TALK ABOUT SHIT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT. I WAS WITH MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA FOR 3 YEARS.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2010, 08:53 AM~18381333
> *TALK ABOUT SHIT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT.  I WAS WITH MAJESTICS CENTRAL FLORIDA FOR 3 YEARS.
> *


Damn bro clam down,what were you in with?Maybe i'm wrong i thought you had the 4 door 66 that they told you couldn't get in so you went to RO.I don't care either way just what i thought? :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 05:22 AM~18381406
> *Damn bro clam down,what were you in with?Maybe i'm wrong i thought you had the 4 door 66 that they told you couldn't get in so you went to RO.I don't care either way just what i thought? :uh:
> *


NO I WAS IN WITH MY 66 4 DOOR IN JUNE OF 2002, WON SEVERAL SHOWS WITH MY 66 4 DOOR, REPRESENTED FOR 3 YEARS WITH MY 66 4 DOOR, THEN WAS TOLD THAT I COULD NOT BE IN THE CLUB WITH MY 66 4 DOOR. 

PEOPLE LIED ABOUT IT, LIED TO ME ABOUT IT, BASICALLY GAVE MY HEART FOR A CLUB, AND THEN WAS TOLD THAT NO ONE KNEW ABOUT THE CAR. THOUGH I WAS IN THE MAJESTICS LINEUP WITH 3 YEARS WITH MY CAR. WON BOTH SHOWS, BUT NO ONE KNEW. 

IT WAS BULLSHIT BECAUSE WE ALREADY HAD A 66 4 DOOR BUICK IN THE CLUB, AND HE CAME IN ABOUT 6 MONTHS BEFORE I DID, BUT I WAS TOLD THAT HE WAS GRANDFATHERED IN............ :dunno: AND MY CAR WAS DONE, HIS WAS STILL BEING BUILT....... :angry: 

EITHER WAY, THAT WAS HOW IT WENT DOWN, AND NO ONE BACKED ME UP, BASICALLY TURNED THERE BACKS ON ME, LIED TO ME AND COMPTON, SAYING THAT THEY HAD TOLD ME THAT I COULD NOT BE IN THE CLUB, YET MY CAR WAS AT EVERY SHOW, LIKE I AM JUST GONNA FUCKING ROLL AROUND WITH A MAJESTICS PLAQUE AFTER SOMEONE TOLD ME MY CAR COULD NOT BE IN THE CLUB......... SO THAT WAS WHY I LEFT MAJESTICS IN 2005.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2010, 10:48 AM~18381427
> *NO I WAS IN WITH MY 66 4 DOOR IN  JUNE OF 2002, WON SEVERAL SHOWS WITH MY 66 4 DOOR, REPRESENTED FOR 3 YEARS WITH MY 66 4 DOOR, THEN WAS TOLD THAT I COULD NOT BE IN THE CLUB WITH MY 66 4 DOOR.
> 
> PEOPLE LIED ABOUT IT, LIED TO ME ABOUT IT, BASICALLY GAVE MY HEART FOR A CLUB, AND THEN WAS TOLD THAT NO ONE KNEW ABOUT THE CAR.  THOUGH I WAS IN THE MAJESTICS LINEUP WITH 3 YEARS WITH MY CAR.  WON BOTH SHOWS, BUT NO ONE KNEW.
> ...


 :0 :0 Man didn't need to know all that.I'm sorry you went threw that.back then things was different every chapter kinda did their own thang.Then after We started to try and get on the same page(all the prez's)new rules was made.I know of the ride your talking about and it's not flying a plaque either,thier are no grandfathered in 4 doors any more.I lost a car in my chapter as well over this stuff,but in the end it was to better the club to what we fill a lowrider should be.My homie just got another car becuase thats the luv he felt for the club and for our chapter.I really don't care i just didn't know,i used to talk to you back then and i thought you was trying to get in.Didn't know you was in,my bad.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 23 2010, 06:45 AM~18381524
> *:0  :0 Man didn't need to know all that.I'm sorry you went threw that.back then things was different every chapter kinda did their own thang.Then after We started to try and get on the same page(all the prez's)new rules was made.I know of the ride your talking about and it's not flying a plaque either,thier are no grandfathered in 4 doors any more.I lost a car in my chapter as well over this stuff,but in the end it was to better the club to what we fill a lowrider should be.My homie just got another car becuase thats the luv he felt for the club and for our chapter.I really don't care i just didn't know,i used to talk to you back then and i thought you was trying to get in.Didn't know you was in,my bad.
> *


IT IS A SENSITIVE SUBJECT, AND IT WAS THE CLUB THAT I WAS RAISED UP SEEING IN THE STREETS. BUT I JUST FELT BETRAYED THE WAY IT WENT DOWN, CAUSE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN EASY ENOUGH TO JUST STAY. 

BUT I AM VERY HAPPY NOW, SO I GUESS IT WAS FATE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2010, 02:08 PM~18381910
> *IT IS A SENSITIVE SUBJECT, AND IT WAS THE CLUB THAT I WAS RAISED UP SEEING IN THE STREETS.  BUT I JUST FELT BETRAYED THE WAY IT WENT DOWN, CAUSE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN EASY ENOUGH TO JUST STAY.
> 
> BUT I AM VERY HAPPY NOW, SO I GUESS IT WAS FATE.
> *


man everyones different,i'm glad you found a better fit for ya,all clubs go though changes over time and really thats all it was maybe it wasn't explained to you in the right way.But either way i'm happy and your happy so back to the topic,the best on the east coast!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 23 2010, 09:08 PM~18389466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice pic


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 24 2010, 12:08 AM~18389466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT FOR MY HOMIE ANDREW KILLIN THAT SHIT IT THE STREETS.BAD ASS PIC.


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

. :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 24 2010, 04:27 PM~18394449
> *ttt
> *


fixed i got this lol


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 24 2010, 04:29 PM~18394471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 19 2010, 08:22 PM~18357305
> *Look i' m sick of folks saying it's easy just put weight,theirs poeple i know that added weight and there cars still don't do shit.We have an out of state car right now that has plenty of weight and has never done over 50 so theres clearly more to it then just weight. :uh: And if you wanna stay weight free and drive the car everywhere and do 50 inches thats cool but thats just like every other lowrider out there.you'll never be thought of as one of the best in the game doing 50 inches.sorry bro thats just how it is.
> *



:cheesy: sooooo if i add weight and bigger cylinders and beat my car to shit for a couple years and buy a trailor ill be someone ? :cheesy: its like this i got members that got weight you got members that got weight it is what it is but we dont compare professional basketball players to professional football players  even tho they both have cheerleaders :cheesy: catch my drift?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tequilero80_@Aug 19 2010, 10:02 PM~18358384
> *some times i feel like its a waste of time to explain that  to people. ill say it  again only those that built them know wut it takes no true hopper will be a daily  grocery getter unless its chipping  :0
> *



is that right :scrutinize: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4uYDB6WbHw&feature=search


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Aug 19 2010, 11:18 PM~18359250
> *we are having single street
> single radical
> double street
> ...



well that takes care of that i guess :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 23 2010, 03:48 AM~18381427
> *NO I WAS IN WITH MY 66 4 DOOR IN  JUNE OF 2002, WON SEVERAL SHOWS WITH MY 66 4 DOOR, REPRESENTED FOR 3 YEARS WITH MY 66 4 DOOR, THEN WAS TOLD THAT I COULD NOT BE IN THE CLUB WITH MY 66 4 DOOR.
> 
> PEOPLE LIED ABOUT IT, LIED TO ME ABOUT IT, BASICALLY GAVE MY HEART FOR A CLUB, AND THEN WAS TOLD THAT NO ONE KNEW ABOUT THE CAR.  THOUGH I WAS IN THE MAJESTICS LINEUP WITH 3 YEARS WITH MY CAR.  WON BOTH SHOWS, BUT NO ONE KNEW.
> ...



mans thats FUCKED UP  not the part where you couldnt be in the club cause you had a 4 door not because someone else had a 4 door and it was all good and not because they just totally disregarded the love you had for your car but because no one backed you up and talked to your regional on your behalf these supposed to be the same people that consider you fam.. wow im not throwing dirt on no ones plaque i dont do that we all have our bad apples but thats just totally messed up hopefully your in a better place where you get more respect and consideration now


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 24 2010, 09:17 PM~18394899
> *:cheesy:  sooooo if i add weight and bigger cylinders and beat my car to shit for a couple years and buy a trailor ill be someone ?  :cheesy: its like this i got members that got weight you got members that got weight it is what it is but we dont compare professional basketball players to professional football players   even tho they both have cheerleaders  :cheesy:  catch my drift?
> *


Sorry you don't get it,guess your just alittle slow,the topic name is biggest name in the hop game.Not who drives to the store and can hop alittle bit. :uh: Really try and listen i'm glad you luv your regal it's a cool little streetcar,pitbull did the frame and hydros so it's done right i know brent does good work.but you'll never bee considered a big name doing 50-60 just a fact.don't do the shit your talking about thats fine thats you but i can tell you this folks like us todd in az big john,alex ron,nene.We have put more money in our rides just keeping them hopping year after year that we could have built 3 or 4 regals like yours.And you talk shit about trailors we go from tampa to vegas ,trailoring is the only way to do that.Comparing big hoppers to street hoppers isn't like pro football to pro basketball it's more like pro football to pee wee soccer,not even close to the same thing.  Don't get me wrong we can do it all 95+ or 50 in a clean streetcar,and we've proven it. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Aug 26 2010, 06:47 AM~18409141
> *Lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 26 2010, 01:36 AM~18409089
> *Sorry you don't get it,guess your just alittle slow,the topic name is biggest name in the hop game.Not who drives to the store and can hop alittle bit. :uh: Really try and listen i'm glad you luv your regal it's a cool little streetcar,pitbull did the frame and hydros so it's done right i know brent does good work.but you'll never bee considered a big name doing 50-60 just a fact.don't do the shit your talking about thats fine thats you but i can tell you this folks like us todd in az big john,alex ron,nene.We have put more money in our rides just keeping them hopping year after year that we could have built 3 or 4 regals like yours.And you talk shit about trailors we go from tampa to vegas ,trailoring is the only way to do that.Comparing big hoppers to street hoppers isn't like pro football to pro basketball it's more like pro football to pee wee soccer,not even close to the same thing.  Don't get me wrong we can do it all 95+ or 50 in a clean streetcar,and we've proven it. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


   
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: had a blast out there that year lol. even after the hop.


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 26 2010, 01:36 AM~18409089
> *Sorry you don't get it,guess your just alittle slow,the topic name is biggest name in the hop game.Not who drives to the store and can hop alittle bit. :uh: Really try and listen i'm glad you luv your regal it's a cool little streetcar,pitbull did the frame and hydros so it's done right i know brent does good work.but you'll never bee considered a big name doing 50-60 just a fact.don't do the shit your talking about thats fine thats you but i can tell you this folks like us todd in az big john,alex ron,nene.We have put more money in our rides just keeping them hopping year after year that we could have built 3 or 4 regals like yours.And you talk shit about trailors we go from tampa to vegas ,trailoring is the only way to do that.Comparing big hoppers to street hoppers isn't like pro football to pro basketball it's more like pro football to pee wee soccer,not even close to the same thing.  Don't get me wrong we can do it all 95+ or 50 in a clean streetcar,and we've proven it. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice seen that linc in vegas last year


----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 19 2010, 07:45 PM~18356963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


remenber this hoppin contest in ontario  badass pic


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 24 2010, 03:32 PM~18395055
> *mans thats FUCKED UP  not the part where you couldnt be in the club cause you had a 4 door not because someone else had a 4 door and it was all good and not because they just totally disregarded the love you had for your car but because no one backed you up and talked to your regional on your behalf these supposed to be the same people that consider you fam.. wow im not throwing dirt on no ones plaque i dont do that we all have our bad apples but thats just totally messed up hopefully your in a better place where you get more respect and consideration now
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE THROWING DIRT TO ME. SO MIND YOUR BUSINESS AND WORRY ABOUT HOW GOODTIMES WORKS AND LET MAJESTICS DO THE SAME.

FOR THE RECORD THAT 4DR BUICK GOT THE AXE TOO.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 09:29 AM~18410147
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE THROWING DIRT TO ME. SO MIND YOUR BUSINESS AND WORRY ABOUT HOW GOODTIMES WORKS AND LET MAJESTICS DO THE SAME.
> 
> FOR THE RECORD THAT 4DR BUICK GOT THE AXE TOO.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 26 2010, 01:36 AM~18409089
> *Sorry you don't get it,guess your just alittle slow,the topic name is biggest name in the hop game.Not who drives to the store and can hop alittle bit. :uh: Really try and listen i'm glad you luv your regal it's a cool little streetcar,pitbull did the frame and hydros so it's done right i know brent does good work.but you'll never bee considered a big name doing 50-60 just a fact.don't do the shit your talking about thats fine thats you but i can tell you this folks like us todd in az big john,alex ron,nene.We have put more money in our rides just keeping them hopping year after year that we could have built 3 or 4 regals like yours.And you talk shit about trailors we go from tampa to vegas ,trailoring is the only way to do that.Comparing big hoppers to street hoppers isn't like pro football to pro basketball it's more like pro football to pee wee soccer,not even close to the same thing.  Don't get me wrong we can do it all 95+ or 50 in a clean streetcar,and we've proven it. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF!!!.................  

WHAT UP BURB, WHAT IT DO?!?!?!?!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 26 2010, 11:58 AM~18410543
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x1966


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 26 2010, 12:36 AM~18409089
> *Sorry you don't get it,guess your just alittle slow,the topic name is biggest name in the hop game.Not who drives to the store and can hop alittle bit. :uh: Really try and listen i'm glad you luv your regal it's a cool little streetcar,pitbull did the frame and hydros so it's done right i know brent does good work.but you'll never bee considered a big name doing 50-60 just a fact.don't do the shit your talking about thats fine thats you but i can tell you this folks like us todd in az big john,alex ron,nene.We have put more money in our rides just keeping them hopping year after year that we could have built 3 or 4 regals like yours.And you talk shit about trailors we go from tampa to vegas ,trailoring is the only way to do that.Comparing big hoppers to street hoppers isn't like pro football to pro basketball it's more like pro football to pee wee soccer,not even close to the same thing.  Don't get me wrong we can do it all 95+ or 50 in a clean streetcar,and we've proven it. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover+Aug 26 2010, 08:31 AM~18410418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO NEED FOR ALL THAT JUST KEEPING IT REAL.


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vallero68_@Aug 4 2010, 04:29 PM~18229563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THA SHEEIT!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 06:29 AM~18410147
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU ARE THROWING DIRT TO ME. SO MIND YOUR BUSINESS AND WORRY ABOUT HOW GOODTIMES WORKS AND LET MAJESTICS DO THE SAME.
> 
> FOR THE RECORD THAT 4DR BUICK GOT THE AXE TOO.
> *



i specifically said not throwing dirt on anyone specifically so i wasnt misinterpeted


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 25 2010, 11:36 PM~18409089
> *Sorry you don't get it,guess your just alittle slow,the topic name is biggest name in the hop game.Not who drives to the store and can hop alittle bit. :uh: Really try and listen i'm glad you luv your regal it's a cool little streetcar,pitbull did the frame and hydros so it's done right i know brent does good work.but you'll never bee considered a big name doing 50-60 just a fact.don't do the shit your talking about thats fine thats you but i can tell you this folks like us todd in az big john,alex ron,nene.We have put more money in our rides just keeping them hopping year after year that we could have built 3 or 4 regals like yours.And you talk shit about trailors we go from tampa to vegas ,trailoring is the only way to do that.Comparing big hoppers to street hoppers isn't like pro football to pro basketball it's more like pro football to pee wee soccer,not even close to the same thing.  Don't get me wrong we can do it all 95+ or 50 in a clean streetcar,and we've proven it. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...




we could of bought 3 or 4 regals? :dunno: whos we :dunno: if your talking about your self cool i got 43,000 plus grand in my regal brought it from nothing and i got the recipts to prove it  so if your saying you could of done that 4 times well damn you could of bought one of these  










and a small chicken spot with the left over 30,000 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 26 2010, 10:37 AM~18411325
> *i specifically said not throwing dirt on anyone specifically so i wasnt misinterpeted
> *


I SAW THAT AND THAT IS WHY I SAID WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE TO ME.

TO EACH HIS OWN. MAJESTICS AND GOODTIMES ARE DOING BIG THINGS AND BOTH CLUBS NEED TO RESPECT HOW THE OTHERS CONDUCT THIER BUSINSESS.

YA DIG


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 26 2010, 01:36 AM~18409089
> *Sorry you don't get it,guess your just alittle slow,the topic name is biggest name in the hop game.Not who drives to the store and can hop alittle bit. :uh: Really try and listen i'm glad you luv your regal it's a cool little streetcar,pitbull did the frame and hydros so it's done right i know brent does good work.but you'll never bee considered a big name doing 50-60 just a fact.don't do the shit your talking about thats fine thats you but i can tell you this folks like us todd in az big john,alex ron,nene.We have put more money in our rides just keeping them hopping year after year that we could have built 3 or 4 regals like yours.And you talk shit about trailors we go from tampa to vegas ,trailoring is the only way to do that.Comparing big hoppers to street hoppers isn't like pro football to pro basketball it's more like pro football to pee wee soccer,not even close to the same thing.  Don't get me wrong we can do it all 95+ or 50 in a clean streetcar,and we've proven it. :biggrin:  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't have time to catch all the words but the El Camino is super :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 11:33 AM~18412192
> *I SAW THAT AND THAT IS WHY I SAID WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE TO ME.
> 
> TO EACH HIS OWN. MAJESTICS AND GOODTIMES ARE DOING BIG THINGS AND BOTH CLUBS NEED TO RESPECT HOW THE OTHERS CONDUCT THIER BUSINSESS.
> ...



well said


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 26 2010, 10:44 AM~18411380
> *we could of bought 3 or 4 regals?  :dunno: whos we  :dunno: if your talking about your self cool i got 43,000 plus grand in my regal brought it from nothing and i got the recipts to prove it    so if your saying you could of done that 4 times well damn you could of bought one of these
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 26 2010, 09:44 AM~18411380
> *we could of bought 3 or 4 regals?  :dunno: whos we  :dunno: if your talking about your self cool i got 43,000 plus grand in my regal brought it from nothing and i got the recipts to prove it    so if your saying you could of done that 4 times well damn you could of bought one of these
> 
> 
> ...



YOU PAID TO MUCH :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

SO *WHO* IS THE BIGGEST NAME IN THE GAME FOR THE *EAST *,TODAY? JUST ASKING...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 26 2010, 04:27 PM~18413428
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


cant even get me 1 cuz I dont even fit in it :rofl: but i rather drive a lolow then a punk ass baby lambo


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 26 2010, 10:24 PM~18416511
> *SO WHO IS THE BIGGEST NAME IN THE GAME FOR THE EAST ,TODAY? JUST ASKING...
> *


has to be








andrew cuz he hopped the cutty all over the east this year, FL, NC,NJ,NY,CT,PA Kentucky, canada.


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2010, 09:37 PM~18416643
> *has to be
> 
> 
> ...


YA! ANDREW'S GOT MY VOTE :thumbsup: 
had a great time in Jersey at summerfest, cant wait till we meet up again...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 26 2010, 10:53 PM~18416794
> *YA! ANDREW'S GOT MY VOTE :thumbsup:
> had a great time in Jersey at summerfest, cant wait till we meet up again...
> *


yea man we gott put sumthing togather next year we gonna try and do a show for our club or picnic so on the off season gonna start putting in some work to get mad hoppers to come out single double dancer what ever, and give out some money .. was suppose to do it this year but it didnt work out with the place


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

You fella's need to add the DMV to that list, the year isnt over yet... feel like cruzin 95S in November?


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 26 2010, 10:59 PM~18416849
> *You fella's need to add the DMV to that list, the year isnt over yet... feel like cruzin 95S in November?
> *


dont mind :biggrin:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT :worship: :worship:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2010, 10:00 PM~18416860
> *dont mind  :biggrin:
> *


I'll post the details when their set in stone...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 26 2010, 11:15 PM~18416997
> *I'll post the details when their set in stone...
> *


no problem ill be watching


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2010, 09:58 PM~18416845
> *yea man we gott put sumthing togather next year we gonna try and do a show for our club or picnic so on the off season gonna start putting in some work to get mad hoppers to come out single double dancer what ever, and give out some money .. was suppose to do it this year but it didnt work out with the place
> *


Cant wait till 2011, Bigg things to be happening...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 26 2010, 11:20 PM~18417047
> *Cant wait till 2011, Bigg things to be happening...
> *


yup my chipper will be done to go in the pits


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 11:33 AM~18412192
> *I SAW THAT AND THAT IS WHY I SAID WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE TO ME.
> 
> TO EACH HIS OWN. MAJESTICS AND GOODTIMES ARE DOING BIG THINGS AND BOTH CLUBS NEED TO RESPECT HOW THE OTHERS CONDUCT THIER BUSINSESS.
> ...


  WHATS GOOD DIRTY GT L.A. PASSING BY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 09:11 AM~18411102
> *NO NEED FOR ALL THAT JUST KEEPING IT REAL.
> *


X61


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 03:44 AM~18418652
> * WHATS GOOD DIRTY GT L.A. PASSING BY
> *


chillin big homie waiting to see more pics of the hated1


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2010, 09:37 PM~18416643
> *has to be
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

HANDS DOWN ANDREW GOT THE COMPITETION BEAT ON THE EAST COAST THAT FOOL PUTS IT DOWN WHERE EVER HE IS AT.....BUT I CAN'T LEAVE OUT MY HOMIE'S MARK FROM MB HYDRAULICS HE BEATS THE SHIT OUT OF HIS TRUCK AND DRIVES AND EVERY TIME I SEE IT LOOKS SO CLEAN...AND FLAKED 85 FROM STREETDREAMZ MD.CHAPTER HE BEATS UP HIS REGAL EVERY WHERE AND DRIVES IT HOME I KNOW THEY MIGHT NOT BE DOIN 80 INCHES BUT THEY STILL SWINGING IT HITTIN 50+


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 27 2010, 08:23 AM~18419048
> *HANDS DOWN ANDREW GOT THE COMPITETION BEAT ON THE EAST COAST THAT FOOL PUTS IT DOWN WHERE EVER HE IS AT.....BUT I CAN'T LEAVE OUT MY HOMIE'S MARK FROM MB HYDRAULICS HE BEATS THE SHIT OUT OF HIS TRUCK AND DRIVES AND EVERY TIME I SEE IT LOOKS SO CLEAN...AND FLAKED 85 FROM STREETDREAMZ MD.CHAPTER HE BEATS UP HIS REGAL EVERY WHERE AND DRIVES IT HOME I KNOW THEY MIGHT NOT BE DOIN 80 INCHES BUT THEY STILL SWINGING IT HITTIN 50+
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Aug 26 2010, 05:21 PM~18414798
> *YOU PAID TO MUCH :0  :biggrin:
> *


car was junk yard material when i got it  :biggrin: you already no that matt you seen what it looked like when pinky had it hno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2010, 08:31 PM~18416577
> *cant even get me 1 cuz I dont even fit in it  :rofl: but i rather drive a lolow then a punk ass baby lambo
> *



agreed x1,000,000,000.32 cents :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 26 2010, 08:53 PM~18416794
> *YA! ANDREW'S GOT MY VOTE :thumbsup:
> had a great time in Jersey at summerfest, cant wait till we meet up again...
> *



X2 i AGREE THAT THERE is no double pump doing what hes doing so that settles it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2010, 09:30 PM~18417136
> *yup my chipper will be done to go in the pits
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE THE color nice wheels hopper?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 27 2010, 02:44 AM~18418652
> * WHATS GOOD DIRTY GT L.A. PASSING BY
> *


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2010, 11:34 AM~18420124
> *LOVE THE color nice wheels hopper?
> *


during the winter she gonna get her treatment but single street car no weight just a piston gate


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 27 2010, 10:40 AM~18420584
> *during the winter she gonna get her treatment but single street car no weight just a piston gate
> *



O BOY you tryin to come see me my switch hand is getting better :0 :biggrin: pm your number andrew we gotta chop it up sometime  EC


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast+Aug 26 2010, 12:54 PM~18410015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 26 2010, 04:44 PM~18411380
> *we could of bought 3 or 4 regals?  :dunno: whos we  :dunno: if your talking about your self cool i got 43,000 plus grand in my regal brought it from nothing and i got the recipts to prove it    so if your saying you could of done that 4 times well damn you could of bought one of these
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie on the real i hope your kidding,43'000 for that regal????????You should be on a turntable in vegas for that much.maybe you just got took and don't have good hook ups. :0


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 26 2010, 10:30 PM~18417136
> *yup my chipper will be done to go in the pits
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YA! PUTTIN OUT THERE... HERE'S MINE

<a href=\'http://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt307/mbhydraulics/Image0243.jpg\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt307/mbhydraulics/th_Image0243.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
HERES TO 2011 :h5:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 26 2010, 01:11 PM~18411102
> *NO NEED FOR ALL THAT JUST KEEPING IT REAL.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## hrtlssbich (Aug 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHERIFF_JOE_ARPAIO_@Aug 5 2010, 05:53 AM~18234362
> *what's the hope game?
> *


Hahaha!! Lame!


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2010, 03:40 PM~18422344
> *damn homie on the real i hope your kidding,43'000 for that regal????????You should be on a turntable in vegas for that much.maybe you just got took and don't have good hook ups. :0
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2010, 01:10 PM~18420818
> *O BOY you tryin to come see me my switch hand is getting better  :0  :biggrin: pm your number andrew we gotta chop it up sometime    EC
> *


this Jr not andrew we club members


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Aug 27 2010, 08:38 PM~18423941
> *HELL YA! PUTTIN OUT THERE... HERE'S MINE
> 
> <a href=\'http://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt307/mbhydraulics/Image0243.jpg\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i622.photobucket.com/albums/tt307/mbhydraulics/th_Image0243.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> ...


that wassup cant wait looks like it gonna be a good 2011


----------



## purolows 72 mc (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 26 2010, 12:44 PM~18411380
> *we could of bought 3 or 4 regals?  :dunno: whos we  :dunno: if your talking about your self cool i got 43,000 plus grand in my regal brought it from nothing and i got the recipts to prove it    so if your saying you could of done that 4 times well damn you could of bought one of these
> 
> and a small chicken spot with the left over 30,000  :biggrin:
> *


DAM!!! $43,000 or $4,300???? not talking shit. just wondering if u threw in another "0" for fun. i would love to see this regal..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 27 2010, 02:40 PM~18422344
> *damn homie on the real i hope your kidding,43'000 for that regal????????You should be on a turntable in vegas for that much.maybe you just got took and don't have good hook ups. :0
> *



 that must be what it is  see we dont have cheap paint jobs and hydraulics shops with buddy buddy hook ups  and i did by my car done it was junk yard have you brought a car from the junk yard up?

everything on my car is top on the line check the build FROM NOTHING PITBULL WRAPED frame and PITBULL uppers and lowers frame off complete body restoral all brand new no refurbished junk deka batters done rear end THE RIGHT WAY impala wish bone custom rear mounts bridge the paint is 2006 escalade pearl with 2009 lexus is 430 safire pearl HOK silver flake and 12 coats of clear from a car that need more than a little body work my topic speaks for it self and im not gonna begin to start with the engine retoral actually still in progress you see im finishing my engine i plan TO DRIVE MY SHIT not rent a trailor and pull it with a truck thats leased :roflmao: i got classic plates and geico insurance on regal who do you use? :cheesy: i know i spent top dollar on my car im push for it and my club to make sure that every peice i put in this car is TOP KNOTCH and no cut corners you gotta pay for that homie what can you so i dont have an older brother i can run to i am the older brother and i do it 1 deep  not sure if you takin shots at me but aint no holes in me :biggrin: 40,000 grant is alot of money and i could of bought a benz instead with the money i spent but it is what it is and we forgot shipping 5,000 grand of that is made in shipping i had to pay to get where i am homie ALONE 1 DEEP


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 29 2010, 02:42 PM~18434142
> *DAM!!!    $43,000 or $4,300????  not talking shit. just wondering if u threw in another "0" for fun. i would love to see this regal..
> *



nope know typo the proof is in the pudding and the pudding is in my signature well not the GT part


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18424508
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purolows 72 mc_@Aug 29 2010, 02:42 PM~18434142
> *DAM!!!    $43,000 or $4,300????  not talking shit. just wondering if u threw in another "0" for fun. i would love to see this regal..
> *


4300.00 couldnt buy my set up  
that was bucket change and im just getting started building quality hoppers for my club :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Worry about me Fabian when you get a single gate on the east coast till then worry about the gas money to go the Vegas and lose barken up the wrong tree homeboy do ya thing and let me do mine


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 07:27 AM~18438933
> *Worry about me Fabian when you get a single gate on the east coast till then worry about the gas money to go the Vegas and lose barken up the wrong tree homeboy do ya thing and let me do mine
> *



do as half what he has done, then talk!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 30 2010, 12:32 PM~18438941
> *do as half what he has done, then talk!
> *


This fool don't know shit and him saying he's got 43,000 in a regal proves it.A regal that ain't even that nice,just looks like a clean street car. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 02:18 AM~18436092
> *  that must be what it is  ;  see we dont have cheap paint jobs and hydraulics shops with buddy buddy hook ups    and i did by my car done it was junk yard have you brought a car from the junk yard up?
> 
> everything on my car is top on the line check the build FROM NOTHING PITBULL WRAPED frame and PITBULL uppers and lowers frame off complete body restoral all brand new no refurbished junk deka batters done rear end THE RIGHT WAY impala wish bone custom rear mounts bridge the paint is 2006 escalade pearl with 2009 lexus is 430 safire pearl HOK silver flake and 12 coats of clear from a car that need more than a little body work my topic speaks for it self and im not gonna begin to start with the engine retoral actually still in progress you see im finishing my engine i plan TO DRIVE MY SHIT not rent a trailor and pull it with a truck thats leased  :roflmao: i got classic plates and geico insurance on regal who do you use?  :cheesy:  i know i spent top dollar on my car im push for it and my club to make sure that every peice i put in this car is TOP KNOTCH and no cut corners you gotta pay for that homie what can you so i dont have an older brother i can run to i am the older brother and i do it 1 deep  not sure if you takin shots at me but aint no holes in me  :biggrin:  40,000 grant is alot of money and i could of bought a benz instead with the money i spent but it is what it is and we forgot shipping 5,000 grand of that is made in shipping i had to pay to get where i am homie ALONE 1 DEEP </span>
> *



Look,you want to talk like you know something about me,heres alittle hint stop listening to what others tell you bro.First off we have built serveral cars from the ground up.and not one has had 43,000 in it.You should be rollin a 60's impala all done up show for that much.And it's pretty clear this is your first build thats why you've got fucked at every turn :0 Ok you got a frame wrap,with suspension and a rear end(done right) :roflmao: with a wishbone.thats about 3500-4000 much more then that you got took homie.  And the paint job?Well i get them done full frame offs with the belly,frame and everything done for like 5000-7000.Full interior is around 2000 and a 3 pump piston pump set up is around 2000.Batts are 100 each new(don't know where you think we use refurbished from?)so lets say you got 10 thats 1000.And on the motor what 2000 maybe 3000 at the most.You should have no more then 15-20 in your car and thats all show top to bottom which your car is not.So you got fucked for over 20 g's and if you ever want to sell it you won't beable to get more then 10. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Which one of us is the dumbass? :0 :0 :0 


now before you respond think for a second,(<span style=\'color:blue\'>unlike the way you did trying to get with the individuals,majestics,and goodtimes,and god only knows who else :0 )
This topic is about the biggest hoppers on the east coast,and you started puttin your name in the hat in a street car doing 40's :0 Noone else put your name in it.Like i told you you gotta earn respect,you can't just talk about it.And if i lose in vegas it will be to the biggest names in the hopp game it will never be to a no name thats just talking on lil that really hasn't done shit except get raped on building his car.I'm not taking shots at you either homie your making yourself look foolish. 


We did this frame and chrome and set up and belly for under 15,000 so whats yours look like with 43,000 in it?Post a pic. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

QUOTE(Suburban Swingin @ Aug 27 2010, 03:40 PM) 
damn homie on the real i hope your kidding,43'000 for that regal????????You should be on a turntable in vegas for that much.maybe you just got took and don't have good hook ups. 



> :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(purolows 72 mc @ Aug 29 2010, 02:42 PM)
> ...


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 30 2010, 05:32 AM~18438941
> *do as half what he has done, then talk!
> *


X2 THIS FOOL NEEDS TO WAKE UP


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 30 2010, 01:39 PM~18439175
> *X2 THIS FOOL NEEDS TO WAKE UP
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

$43,000 FOR YOUR REGAL.....PLEASE POST THAT IN THE VEHICLES SECTION PLEASE!

:drama:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 30 2010, 01:45 PM~18439198
> *$43,000 FOR YOUR REGAL.....PLEASE POST THAT IN THE VEHICLES SECTION PLEASE!
> 
> :drama:
> *


I want to build his next car i'll charge him 50,000 for 15,000 worth of work. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Man this is all we can do alittle 95 inches up and down,that we can't drive to the store in and we have to use our leased trucks and rented trailers to tow it with. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Skims got like 35,000 to 40,000 in this rag 64 but i'd rather have a regal.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wow im not talking shit either but my impala was built for 25,000


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

45 to 50 into this one plus the price of the car, with alot of one of parts on it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

and 10 for this one hitting 84 single gate


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 30 2010, 03:28 PM~18439697
> *wow im not talking shit either but my impala was built for 25,000
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 But was it done RIGHT like his regal. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up jimmy we need to raise our prices. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 30 2010, 03:31 PM~18439727
> *45 to 50 into this one plus the price of the car, with alot of one of parts on it
> 
> 
> ...


I'd Rather have a regal done right. :roflmao: 


I think we OWNED THIS TOPIC JIMMY . :biggrin:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

WHAT DOES THE BELLY LOOK LIKE ON A 43K REGAL?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 06:32 AM~18439135
> *Look,you want to talk like you know something about me,heres alittle hint stop listening to what others tell you bro.First off we have built serveral cars from the ground up.and not one has had 43,000 in it.You should be rollin a 60's impala all done up show for that much.And it's pretty clear this is your first build thats why you've got fucked at every turn :0 Ok you got a frame wrap,with suspension and a rear end(done right) :roflmao: with a wishbone.thats about 3500-4000 much more then that you got took homie.  And the paint job?Well i get them done full frame offs with the belly,frame and everything done for like 5000-7000.Full interior is around 2000 and a 3 pump piston pump set up is around 2000.Batts are 100 each new(don't know where you think we use refurbished from?)so lets say you got 10 thats 1000.And on the motor what 2000 maybe 3000 at the most.You should have no more then 15-20 in your car and thats all show top to bottom which your car is not.So you got fucked for over 20 g's and if you ever want to sell it you won't beable to get more then 10. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Which one of us is the dumbass? :0  :0  :0
> now before you respond think for a second,(unlike the way you did trying to get with the individuals,majestics,and goodtimes,and god only knows who else :0 )
> This topic is about the biggest hoppers on the east coast,and you started puttin your name in the hat in a street car doing 40's :0 Noone else put your name in it.Like i told you you gotta earn respect,you can't just talk about it.And if i lose in vegas it will be to the biggest names in the hopp game it will never be to a no name thats just talking on lil that really hasn't done shit except get raped on building his car.I'm not taking shots at you either homie your making yourself  look foolish.
> ...



you conviently forgot to mention paying people for there time  labor and shipping and maintence :uh: for 1 and for 2 yeah a long time ago i pros with the I for a couple months got into it with a member that was a dick head and we went our seprate ways there members who know the whole story like steve in NY or slim in TX from the I so please dont try to insult me thats weak  and as far as the M i spoke with kricket for about a month maybe and i desided that it wasnt for me and i didnt have enough cars up here to do it and thought that 1 years prospect period was a little outrageous so thats why that didnt work im no stretch of the imagination a club hopper if thats what your getting at :uh: and i dont need to post pic of my shit my build is in my topic for the 10th time i drive my shit post your street hopper that does with i do better yet post your tags and insurance policy :0


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 09:49 AM~18440355
> *you conviently forgot to mention paying people for there time    labor and shipping and maintence  :uh:  for 1 and for 2 yeah a long time ago i pros with the I for a couple months got into it with a member that was a dick head and we went our seprate ways there members who know the whole story like steve in NY or slim in TX from the I so please dont try to insult me thats weak    and as far as the M i spoke with kricket for about a month maybe and i desided that it wasnt for me and i didnt have enough cars up here to do it and thought that 1 years prospect period was a little outrageous so thats why that didnt work im no stretch of the imagination a club hopper if thats what your getting at  :uh: and i dont need to post pic of my shit my build is in my topic for the 10th time i drive my shit post your street hopper that does with i do better yet post your tags and insurance policy  :0
> *


IF YOU TELL SOME TO POST TAGS AND INSURANCE BE READY TO LEAD BY EXAMPLE.....WE ARE ALL WAITING TO SEE THE POLICY ON THE $43K REGAL AND THE REG.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 06:36 AM~18439160
> *QUOTE(Suburban Swingin @ Aug 27 2010, 03:40 PM)
> damn homie on the real i hope your kidding,43'000 for that regal????????You should be on a turntable in vegas for that much.maybe you just got took and don't have good hook ups.
> .todd look at what folks think about you saying you got 43000 in a junkcar regal. :0
> *



dog im 23 with a done regal that wasnt bought with a house established my own chapter in PA at 22 years old what were you doin at 22 :ugh: :dunno: please list sorces


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 06:59 AM~18439238
> *
> 
> 
> ...



quit posting pics of other peoples cars its embarassing homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 07:04 AM~18439256
> *
> 
> 
> ...



the rag is beautly ful love the color but i have a member that just got another rag and paid 11,000 for it o yeah that was from skim too :biggrin: i know i paid alot it is what it is but at the end of the day my shits done right call me out on that


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## B A B A__B O O E Y (Jul 31, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 09:58 AM~18440413
> *dog im 23 with a done regal that wasnt bought with a house established my own chapter in PA at 22 years old what were you doin at 22  :ugh:  :dunno: please list sorces
> *


DIDN'T YOU JUST SAY MAJESTICS HAD A 1 YEAR PROSPECTING PHASE WHICH WAS NOT FOR YOU. 

IN OTHER WORDS YOU WANTED IT EASY.....SOMETHING A 22 YEAR OLD WOULD DO. NOTHING THAT IMPRESSIVE.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 30 2010, 05:07 PM~18440500
> *DIDN'T YOU JUST SAY MAJESTICS HAD A 1 YEAR PROSPECTING PHASE WHICH WAS NOT FOR YOU.
> 
> IN OTHER WORDS YOU WANTED IT EASY.....SOMETHING A 22 YEAR OLD WOULD DO. NOTHING THAT IMPRESSIVE.
> *


x2


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B A B A__B O O E Y_@Aug 30 2010, 10:07 AM~18440500
> *DIDN'T YOU JUST SAY MAJESTICS HAD A 1 YEAR PROSPECTING PHASE WHICH WAS NOT FOR YOU.
> 
> IN OTHER WORDS YOU WANTED IT EASY.....SOMETHING A 22 YEAR OLD WOULD DO. NOTHING THAT IMPRESSIVE.
> *



yeah your right 1 year was to much :uh: yet as funny as it is and events that occured it is what it is i ended up prospecting for GT for over a year :biggrin: i started june 08 and established a chapter mar 10 yeah you right thats really not to impressive you dont know me or know anything about me chill homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:23 AM~18440637
> *x2
> *


X3 :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 30 2010, 08:31 AM~18439727
> *45 to 50 into this one plus the price of the car, with alot of one of parts on it
> 
> 
> ...



beautyful and i have a club member that just bought a 61 for 11 k and parts aint cheap so it makes a difference but beautyful ass car i hope to own one one day


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 08:51 AM~18439881
> *:0 But was it done RIGHT like his regal. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Whats up jimmy we need to raise our prices. :biggrin:
> *



dog stop worring about how much my car is and what i spent :uh: worry about the price of gas and the price of weight and stop thinking about me so much read the name of the topic title


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 04:49 PM~18440355
> *you conviently forgot to mention paying people for there time    labor and shipping and maintence  :uh:  for 1 and for 2 yeah a long time ago i pros with the I for a couple months got into it with a member that was a dick head and we went our seprate ways there members who know the whole story like steve in NY or slim in TX from the I so please dont try to insult me thats weak    and as far as the M i spoke with kricket for about a month maybe and i desided that it wasnt for me and i didnt have enough cars up here to do it and thought that 1 years prospect period was a little outrageous so thats why that didnt work im no stretch of the imagination a club hopper if thats what your getting at  :uh: and i dont need to post pic of my shit my build is in my topic for the 10th time i drive my shit post your street hopper that does with i do better yet post your tags and insurance policy  :0
> *


you got into it with a full member and you was only a prospect in the I?another example of you not knowing when to shut up just like in here.And shipping,maintence and labor?Are you fucking kidding me homie you got fucked,at least you don't know it so you can fill good about it.  And kricket does 1 year we do 6 months but in either case it's like that to weed out the fakers that just want to have a shirt to wear(that would be you)and you didn't have enough cars/How many do you have done to have your own chapter?lets see them are they all 43,000 + rides. :roflmao: and my street hopper was my towncar that i built for less then 20000 and was a 3 time vegas super show winner,and is now out in cali doing the same.and i drove it from kc to stl from kc to chitown from kc to tulsa and many other places can you say that???????????????????LOOK last thing

LETS LEAVE IT AT YOU ARE NOWHERE NEAR BEING MENTOINED FOR THIS TOPIC because you roll around your town and hopp old ladys at the corner store or hit the switch in your back yard by yourself.Maybe one day if you put in as much work on the streets and at the shows as you do on LIL then maybe you'll earn it .But for now your just another kid trying to be somebody by talking thats not the way to earn it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 05:25 PM~18440658
> *beautyful and i have a club member that just bought a 61 for 11 k and parts aint cheap so it makes a difference but beautyful ass car i hope to own one one day
> *


sell your regal for like 45,000 and get one. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 05:31 PM~18440713
> *dog stop worring about how much my car is and what i spent  :uh:  worry about the price of gas and the price of weight and stop thinking about me so much read the name of the topic title
> *


damn so your talking shit on all your club members hopping out on the westcoast. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 04:59 PM~18440426
> *quit posting pics of other peoples cars its embarassing homie
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: nah paying 43,000 on a g body is embarassing


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

You want to keep going son?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:33 AM~18440739
> *you got into it with a full member and you was only a prospect in the I?another example of you not knowing when to shut up just like in here.And shipping,maintence and labor?Are you fucking kidding me homie you got fucked,at least you don't know it so you can fill good about it.  And kricket does 1 year we do 6 months but in either case it's like that to weed out the fakers that just want to have a shirt to wear(that would be you)and you didn't have enough cars/How many do you have done to have your own chapter?lets see them are they all 43,000 + rides. :roflmao: and my street hopper was my towncar that i built for less then 20000 and was a 3 time vegas super show winner,and is now out in cali doing the same.and i drove it from kc to stl from kc to chitown from kc to tulsa and many other places can you say that???????????????????LOOK last thing
> 
> LETS LEAVE IT AT YOU ARE NOWHERE NEAR BEING MENTOINED FOR THIS TOPIC because you roll around your town and hopp old ladys at the corner store or hit the switch in your back yard by yourself.Maybe one day if you put in as much work on the streets and at the shows as you do on LIL then maybe you'll earn it .But for now your just another kid trying to be somebody by talking thats not the way to earn it.
> *



AND AFTER ALL THAT YOU STILL AINT answer my question


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:37 AM~18440767
> *damn so your talking shit on all your club members hopping out on the westcoast. :0
> *



it is what it is but there not worried about street cars in the east either tho


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:45 AM~18440843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: nah paying 43,000 on a g body is embarassing
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:46 AM~18440852
> *You want to keep going son?
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i know a whole lotta people that i speak with on the phone weekly on the WEST club members and other clubs alike manicos goodtimes individuals and mejestics and you stay getting clowed on the west but what ever its all GOODTIMES FUN AND GAMES and if we didnt have mejestics as competition it wouldnt be anyfun :roflmao: :biggrin: i have respect for both the MIGHTY and the BIG having said that out of respect for our clubs ill be a man and leave it at that goin forward pm me or call me no need for this public BS 

and stop cutting coners ya cheap bastard :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 11:32 AM~18441277
> *i know a whole lotta people that i speak with on the phone weekly on the WEST club members and other clubs alike manicos goodtimes individuals and mejestics and you stay getting clowed on the west but what ever its all GOODTIMES FUN AND GAMES and if we didnt have mejestics as competition it wouldnt be anyfun  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  i have respect for both the MIGHTY and the BIG having said that out of respect for our clubs ill be a man and leave it at that goin forward pm me or call me no need for this public BS
> 
> and stop cutting coners ya cheap bastard  :biggrin:
> *


DEAD SUBJECT HOMIE YOU KNOW THE RULES THANKS TODD  GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 30 2010, 12:15 PM~18441624
> *DEAD SUBJECT HOMIE YOU KNOW THE RULES THANKS TODD   GT
> *



already beat ya to it i just texted you


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 06:32 PM~18441277
> *i know a whole lotta people that i speak with on the phone weekly on the WEST club members and other clubs alike manicos goodtimes individuals and mejestics and you stay getting clowed on the west but what ever its all GOODTIMES FUN AND GAMES and if we didnt have mejestics as competition it wouldnt be anyfun  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  i have respect for both the MIGHTY and the BIG having said that out of respect for our clubs ill be a man and leave it at that goin forward pm me or call me no need for this public BS
> 
> and stop cutting coners ya cheap bastard  :biggrin:
> *


Never have cut corners just alot smarter with my money then you are.I don't understand this reply?do you mean they clown on me out on the westcoast?Thats because they know we KC majestics are the only ones out here on there level.I also talk to alot of folks on the westcoast and guess what none of them have ever said anything about you(because they vdon't know you),but they will now you'll be known as the dude that paid way to much for a g-body.
:roflmao: :roflmao: Ok you said you was gonna leave it at that we'll see. :wow: you didn't have to run and call for help homie i'm just fuckin with ya. :0 And you still aren't a big name on the east coast. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

nice topic :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 12:27 PM~18441700
> *Never have cut corners just alot smarter with my money then you are.I don't understand this reply?do you mean they clown on me out on the westcoast?Thats because they know we KC majestics are the only ones out here on there level.I also talk to alot of folks on the westcoast and guess what none of them have ever said anything about you(because they vdon't know you),but they will now you'll be known as the dude that paid way to much for a g-body.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: Ok you said you was gonna leave it at that we'll see. :wow: you didn't have to run and call for help homie i'm just fuckin with ya. :0 And you still aren't a big name on the east coast. :0
> *


HE DIDNT CALL ME THATS 4 SURE  AND HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU SEE YOU IN VEGAS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 30 2010, 12:25 PM~18441684
> *already beat ya to it i just texted you
> *


THANKS  GT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 30 2010, 07:53 PM~18441947
> *nice topic :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: at least it's not me and you going at it,like the old days. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 30 2010, 07:56 PM~18441966
> *HE DIDNT CALL ME THATS 4 SURE   AND HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE HOPE ALL IS GOOD WITH YOU SEE YOU IN VEGAS
> *


 :biggrin: I know homie,i'm just messing with the homie,he wants to be big john and alex over night.you know it don't work like that. :biggrin: yeah we are trying to get ready i know everyone over there is gonna be doing big ass inches this year. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 06:27 PM~18443814
> *:biggrin: I know homie,i'm just messing with the homie,he wants to be big john and alex over night.you know it don't work like that. :biggrin: yeah we are trying to get ready i know everyone over there is gonna be doing big ass inches this year. :biggrin:
> *


YOU NEED A NO **** AFTER A STATEMENT LIKE THAT


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 30 2010, 11:33 PM~18443869
> *YOU NEED A NO **** AFTER A STATEMENT LIKE THAT
> *


NO ****


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Aug 27 2010, 09:23 AM~18419048
> *HANDS DOWN ANDREW GOT THE COMPITETION BEAT ON THE EAST COAST THAT FOOL PUTS IT DOWN WHERE EVER HE IS AT.....BUT I CAN'T LEAVE OUT MY HOMIE'S MARK FROM MB HYDRAULICS HE BEATS THE SHIT OUT OF HIS TRUCK AND DRIVES AND EVERY TIME I SEE IT LOOKS SO CLEAN...AND FLAKED 85 FROM STREETDREAMZ MD.CHAPTER HE BEATS UP HIS REGAL EVERY WHERE AND DRIVES IT HOME I KNOW THEY MIGHT NOT BE DOIN 80 INCHES BUT THEY STILL SWINGING IT HITTIN 50+
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 30 2010, 11:31 AM~18439727
> *45 to 50 into this one plus the price of the car, with alot of one of parts on it
> 
> 
> ...


and they beat that shit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 06:43 PM~18443969
> *NO ****
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

.Can't we all just get along????? Oh I forgot its the hop game :biggrin: ...... my bad.........


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 30 2010, 07:17 PM~18444260
> *.Can't we all just get along????? Oh I forgot its the hop game :biggrin: ...... my bad.........
> *


when your the King everyone wants the top spot :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 30 2010, 06:34 PM~18444420
> *when your the King everyone wants the top spot  :biggrin:
> *





Na I ain't no king... I just make it do what it doo homie...... :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Aug 30 2010, 07:40 PM~18444477
> *Na I ain't no king... I just make it do what it doo homie......  :biggrin:
> *





















actions speak louder than words Homie :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 30 2010, 08:49 PM~18444563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good god you might as well decorate that shit and use it as your christmas tree


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 30 2010, 08:06 PM~18444675
> *good god you might as well decorate that shit and use it as your christmas tree
> *


he would if he could get it through the door of his crib homie :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 30 2010, 09:13 PM~18444733
> *he would if he could get it through the door of his crib homie  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha shit go clark grizwald and mount that shit on the roof :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Aug 30 2010, 08:14 PM~18444752
> *hahaha shit go clark grizwald and mount that shit on the roof :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 04:27 PM~18443814
> *:biggrin: I know homie,i'm just messing with the homie,he wants to be big john and alex over night.you know it don't work like that. :biggrin: yeah we are trying to get ready i know everyone over there is gonna be doing big ass inches this year. :biggrin:
> *


VEGAS SHOULD BE THE PLACE FOR BIG NUMBERS :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

No doubt Fabian, I would have money if I could charge like that. Shit I think wooch has 12 in his regal and he has a pitbull frame, one of my candy jobs, Mario interior, chrome suspension, rebuilt and chrome motor, painted belly. Shit homie if u need work I got hook up prices


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 30 2010, 05:49 PM~18444563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 04:25 PM~18443797
> *:biggrin: at least it's not me and you going at it,like the old days. :biggrin:
> *


ahhh but i do miss those days :biggrin: i love the hop game,,cant wait to break out the next one,already got rid of my chipper ls monte,,next one is gona break all my rules but gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 30 2010, 07:08 PM~18445330
> *ahhh but i do miss those days :biggrin:  i love the hop game,,cant wait to break out the next one,already got rid of my chipper ls monte,,next one is gona break all my rules but gotta do what ya gotta do
> *


Whatever chippen p


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 30 2010, 07:15 PM~18445423
> *Whatever chippen p
> *


im the big chipper here


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Aug 31 2010, 02:08 AM~18445330
> *ahhh but i do miss those days :biggrin:  i love the hop game,,cant wait to break out the next one,already got rid of my chipper ls monte,,next one is gona break all my rules but gotta do what ya gotta do *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Man oh Man i love it,do what you gotta do like the other rules people out here. :biggrin: Just remember who made you break them. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 31 2010, 12:49 AM~18444563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For sure king of the east coast right here,man bring it to vegas and rep your side. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 31 2010, 01:26 AM~18444864
> *VEGAS SHOULD BE THE PLACE FOR BIG NUMBERS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 31 2010, 01:28 AM~18444885
> *No doubt Fabian, I would have money if I could charge like that. Shit I think wooch has 12 in his regal and he has a pitbull frame, one of my candy jobs, Mario interior, chrome suspension, rebuilt and chrome motor, painted belly. Shit homie if u need work I got hook up prices
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Aug 31 2010, 12:34 AM~18444420
> *when your the King everyone wants the top spot  :biggrin:
> *


Ain't that the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:12 PM~18446036
> *For sure king of the east coast right here,man bring it to vegas and rep your side. :biggrin:
> *


yea man next year we gonna take her down there and rep that east along side with the homies


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:17 PM~18446093
> *Ain't that the truth. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AT SOME OF THE SHIT IN THIS TOPIC


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 31 2010, 03:58 AM~18446601
> *yea man next year we gonna take her down there and rep that east along side with the homies
> *


By next year everyone will be doing 120 + :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Aug 31 2010, 04:32 AM~18446995
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> AT SOME OF THE SHIT IN THIS TOPIC
> *


 :biggrin: You gotta love LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 09:12 PM~18446036
> *For sure king of the east coast right here,man bring it to vegas and rep your side. :biggrin:
> *


HE TAKING IT NEXT YEAR HOMIE


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 30 2010, 07:34 PM~18444950
> *LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE
> *


THANKS HOMIE MY BOY DOING HIS THING OUT HERE


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 11:51 PM~18447161
> *By next year everyone will be doing 120 + :0  :0
> *


i know shit is getting crazy but it a good thing


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:52 PM~18447165
> *:biggrin: You gotta love LIL. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Aug 30 2010, 10:59 PM~18447229
> *i know shit is getting crazy but it a good thing
> *


 :thumbsup: ITS A GREAT THING!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Aug 30 2010, 09:58 PM~18447225
> *THANKS HOMIE MY BOY DOING HIS THING OUT HERE
> *


HE SURE IS


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

one good thing is 2 see people still gotta love 4 da lowrider game and still building hoppers and wips in the east cuz we need to stay repping down here


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Aug 31 2010, 05:43 AM~18448556
> *HE SURE IS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 10:51 PM~18447161
> *By next year everyone will be doing 120 + :0  :0
> *


Man I hope not,, we need to get the game back on track...Big numbers are coo and all, But a nice 60 street driver is what we need to be doin. :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 03:15 AM~18458092
> *Man I hope not,, we need to get the game back on track...Big numbers are coo and all, But a nice 60 street driver is what we need to be doin. :biggrin:
> *


Chuch !  ...... :scrutinize: if your serious lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 01:15 AM~18458092
> *Man I hope not,, we need to get the game back on track...Big numbers are coo and all, But a nice 60 street driver is what we need to be doin. :biggrin:
> *


THE STREET IS WHAT COUNTS!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 1 2010, 10:37 AM~18459133
> *THE STREET IS WHAT COUNTS!
> *


----------



## wieghtismyfriend (Aug 25, 2010)

this topic should be banned


----------



## wieghtismyfriend (Aug 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 30 2010, 06:32 AM~18439135
> *Look,you want to talk like you know something about me,heres alittle hint stop listening to what others tell you bro.First off we have built serveral cars from the ground up.and not one has had 43,000 in it.You should be rollin a 60's impala all done up show for that much.And it's pretty clear this is your first build thats why you've got fucked at every turn :0 Ok you got a frame wrap,with suspension and a rear end(done right) :roflmao: with a wishbone.thats about 3500-4000 much more then that you got took homie.  And the paint job?Well i get them done full frame offs with the belly,frame and everything done for like 5000-7000.Full interior is around 2000 and a 3 pump piston pump set up is around 2000.Batts are 100 each new(don't know where you think we use refurbished from?)so lets say you got 10 thats 1000.And on the motor what 2000 maybe 3000 at the most.You should have no more then 15-20 in your car and thats all show top to bottom which your car is not.So you got fucked for over 20 g's and if you ever want to sell it you won't beable to get more then 10. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Which one of us is the dumbass? :0  :0  :0
> now before you respond think for a second,(unlike the way you did trying to get with the individuals,majestics,and goodtimes,and god only knows who else :0 )
> This topic is about the biggest hoppers on the east coast,and you started puttin your name in the hat in a street car doing 40's :0 Noone else put your name in it.Like i told you you gotta earn respect,you can't just talk about it.And if i lose in vegas it will be to the biggest names in the hopp game it will never be to a no name thats just talking on lil that really hasn't done shit except get raped on building his car.I'm not taking shots at you either homie your making yourself  look foolish.
> ...


how u gonna try 2 put someone on blast bout being a club hopper when ur one 2 :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 12:33 PM~18459879
> *this topic should be banned
> *


 :uh:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 12:15 AM~18458092
> *Man I hope not,, we need to get the game back on track...Big numbers are coo and all, But a nice 60 street driver is what we need to be doin. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 1 2010, 03:40 PM~18461320
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i agree


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wieghtismyfriend_@Sep 1 2010, 04:36 PM~18459908
> *how u gonna try 2 put someone on blast bout being a club hopper when ur one 2 :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fake account ,13 posts,everyone just talking shit :uh: Just a pussy hiding behind a fake name. You don't know shit i started a local club in KC and then shut it down,then joined the Majestics.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 07:15 AM~18458092
> *Man I hope not,, we need to get the game back on track...Big numbers are coo and all, But a nice 60 street driver is what we need to be doin. :biggrin:*


A street car is nice but we Majestics Dreamteam brother we got to be on top of both games.  And you know this man. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Sep 1 2010, 02:37 PM~18459133
> *THE STREET IS WHAT COUNTS!
> *


So keeping our club on top don't count?If we all build street cars doing 50's then other clubs will be the highest out there running the game.We ain't cool with that. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 1 2010, 07:40 PM~18461320
> *:thumbsup:
> *


He said 60's :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 2 2010, 05:31 AM~18467955
> *He said 60's :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

this topic is great!!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 1 2010, 03:15 AM~18458092
> *Man I hope not,, we need to get the game back on track...Big numbers are coo and all, But a nice 60 street driver is what we need to be doin. :biggrin:
> *


dont forget clean too! :0


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Sep 3 2010, 11:44 AM~18479112
> *
> *


Sup Big Spiker!? Man, when you gonna roll out to Vegas bro? Aside of the Super Show!


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

:drama: Great topic, loved reading this.. Suburban Swingin nice job setting that dude straight. Some real funny stuff in here. Props to everyone out there hopping on the east coast regardless.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

where did all the fire go it was gettin good


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 8 2010, 08:14 PM~18518850
> *where did all the fire go it was gettin good
> *



didnt go anywhere :0 eastcoast got nothing on the midwest


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 8 2010, 07:33 PM~18519693
> *didnt go anywhere  :0  eastcoast got nothing on the midwest
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 8 2010, 10:33 PM~18519693
> *didnt go anywhere  :0  eastcoast got nothing on the midwest
> *


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 8 2010, 09:48 PM~18520490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lol


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 8 2010, 11:48 PM~18520490
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That made me chuckle lol


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 9 2010, 12:48 AM~18520490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: SWEET


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 8 2010, 10:33 PM~18519693
> *didnt go anywhere  :0  eastcoast got nothing on the midwest
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 9 2010, 02:33 AM~18519693
> *didnt go anywhere  :0  eastcoast got nothing on the midwest
> *


Ain't that the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Sep 9 2010, 03:48 AM~18520490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a westcoast car not midwest.  Your lucky we weren't there. :0 :0 :biggrin: Oh yeah put some rev wheels on it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Sep 8 2010, 03:29 PM~18514337
> *:drama: Great topic, loved reading this.. Suburban Swingin nice job setting that dude straight.  Some real funny stuff in here.  Props to everyone out there hopping on the east coast regardless.
> *


 :biggrin: I didn't set him straight,i just keeps it 100% real. :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 11:02 PM~18529852
> *thats a westcoast car not midwest.  Your lucky we weren't there. :0  :0  :biggrin: Oh yeah put some rev wheels on it.
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 10 2010, 07:21 AM~18532248
> *:0  :0   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


she on them rev now and some 








still banging same inches :biggrin:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 9 2010, 10:02 PM~18529852
> *thats a westcoast car not midwest.  Your lucky we weren't there. :0  :0  :biggrin: Oh yeah put some rev wheels on it.
> *



This guy gets an a+ for talkn the most shit on lay it low...... I was at atleast 15 shows this season from florida to canada and out to kentucky and didn't see your car once... and oh yea my car hops the same with reverse wheels.... just used standards to save fenders...


----------



## LD0GG (Nov 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 10 2010, 09:11 AM~18532363
> *she on them rev now and some
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> thats a westcoast car not midwest.  Your lucky we weren't there. :0 :0 :biggrin: Oh come on now fabian, that sounds like something off of ron's shirt about the top 10 excuses. I'm jus sayin' I tink both you guys are doin' it, and it would be a good hop uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Don't know what happened to my post but I was referring to the standard wheel comment. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Aug 5 2010, 02:54 AM~18233458
> *thats what I was thinkin...Andrew in Jerseys a good contender....K-draulics for N.Y,and the O.H.I.O boys, all be puttin in work
> *


i agree


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18534248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 shit dont count he got weight :roflmao: :roflmao: this shit funny


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 10 2010, 08:11 AM~18532363
> *she on them rev now and some
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i was just trying to bring "life" back to the topic


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 10 2010, 01:11 PM~18532363
> *she on them rev now and some
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 it wouldn't be the same inches you get more with standards,but it's good to see you went to the rev wheels. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> > thats a westcoast car not midwest.  Your lucky we weren't there. :0 :0 :biggrin: Oh come on now fabian, that sounds like something off of ron's shirt about the top 10 excuses. I'm jus sayin' I tink both you guys are doin' it, and it would be a good hop uffin:
> 
> 
> i'm sorry bruce i know you got them standards too.it's still about lowriding and standards ain't low riding,in my book. :biggrin: But it's all good everyone do what they do i ain't mad.hell a big name guy out here who always talked shit on weight and on wheels out of the well ,is now doing both just to try and fuck with us. :0 :0 It's all good to each there own.i know we stay true to the style we want to have. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Sep 10 2010, 03:28 PM~18533111
> *This guy gets an a+ for talkn the most shit on lay it low...... I was at atleast 15 shows this season from florida to canada and out to kentucky and didn't see your car once... and oh yea my car hops the same with reverse wheels.... just used standards to save fenders...
> *


I'm not talking shit homie,and who wants to go to the east coast to hop? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And no it don't you gain some inches with standards.  It's all good bro you got it out there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2010, 07:01 PM~18536011
> *I'm not talking shit homie,and who wants to go to the east coast to hop? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And no it don't you gain some inches with standards.  It's all good bro you got it out there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


whats wrong with the east the west side is played out the east side is gonna be the new shit :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 10 2010, 11:31 PM~18536210
> *whats wrong with the east  the west side is played out the east side is gonna be the new shit  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2010, 07:34 PM~18536226
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 10 2010, 01:21 PM~18534248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 10 2010, 04:59 PM~18535998
> * i'm sorry bruce i know you got them standards too.it's still about lowriding and standards ain't low riding,in my book. :biggrin: But it's all good everyone do what they do i ain't mad.hell a big name guy out here who always talked shit on weight and on wheels out of the well ,is now doing both just to try and fuck with us. :0  :0 It's all good to each there own.i know we stay true to the style we want to have. :biggrin:
> *


Now I'm a big name? I thought you said I was a nobody. :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 11 2010, 12:55 AM~18536755
> *Now I'm a big name? I thought you said I was a nobody. :roflmao:
> *


I wasn't talking about you,guess the weight and pushed back wheels comment made youthink i was talking about you. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


QUOTE(yetti @ Jun 6 2010, 06:11 AM) 
Like I said you guys are just too stupid to figure it out, so you add weight. Then you think you are doing something that is hard. You guys are hilarious. Anybody can do what you are doing, just some of us take pride in what we do and won't build crap like that.


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Sep 10 2010, 08:28 AM~18533111
> *This guy gets an a+ for talkn the most shit on lay it low...... I was at atleast 15 shows this season from florida to canada and out to kentucky and didn't see your car once... and oh yea my car hops the same with reverse wheels.... just used standards to save fenders...
> *


saving fenders ? 13 rev was hitting your fenders?

im on the same page with standards :thumbsdown: 

doesnt todd from majestic have standards on that 61?

think big al with the elco ..think he said it !! standards

couple of westcoast big names ..... thats with out bringing up tire size


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Sep 12 2010, 09:09 AM~18546189
> *saving fenders ? 13 rev was hitting your fenders?
> 
> im on the same page with standards  :thumbsdown:
> ...


na homie she was 14'' rev when it started out but it hit the fenders a couple of times and switch to 14'' standards and she dont hit but people alway had shit to say about them so we put on 13'' rev wrapped on 155/80/13s so no 1 down here has a excuse when they get served


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Sep 12 2010, 02:09 PM~18546189
> *saving fenders ? 13 rev was hitting your fenders?
> 
> im on the same page with standards  :thumbsdown:
> ...


You get a few more inches with standards plus you can put a bigger tire on there.todds 63 is at like 115-120 so thats a different story,Thats crazy high inches. :biggrin: but me i like to see 13's or 14's on a hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blackonblack64_@Sep 12 2010, 10:09 AM~18546189
> *saving fenders ? 13 rev was hitting your fenders?
> 
> im on the same page with standards  :thumbsdown:
> ...















these look like reverse to me!


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

nice pic


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 12 2010, 01:29 PM~18547167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who ever owns that yellow 63 should be ashamed of their self


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 12 2010, 11:29 AM~18547167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who ever owns that yellow 63 should post a hop pic, please... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2010, 05:41 PM~18547224
> *who ever owns that yellow 63 should be ashamed of their self
> *


 :uh: He also owns that 61 and alot of other really nice cars what you got???????????????????????????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 12 2010, 11:38 PM~18549000
> *who ever owns that yellow 63 should post a hop pic, please...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 12 2010, 09:36 PM~18550973
> *:uh: He also owns that 61 and alot of other really nice cars what you got???????????????????????????????? :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

is it me or so far only seen one car from the east :0


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 12 2010, 09:24 AM~18546240
> *na homie she was 14'' rev when it started out  but it hit the fenders a couple of times and switch to 14'' standards and she dont hit but people alway had shit to say about them  so we put on  13'' rev wrapped on 155/80/13s so no 1 down here  has a excuse  when they get served
> *



lf a vid of it on those 13s or pic on that bumper :biggrin:  :thumbsup: ,,,13s always look much better


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

single on 13s mid 80s , double pump coming real soon :0 :0


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

REPPIN ISLANDERS CAR CLUB ON DA EASTCOAST


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 13 2010, 06:44 AM~18553247
> *
> 
> single on 13s mid 80s , double pump coming real soon  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blackonblack64 (May 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CasinoDreams_@Sep 12 2010, 07:24 AM~18546240
> *na homie she was 14'' rev when it started out  but it hit the fenders a couple of times and switch to 14'' standards and she dont hit but people alway had shit to say about them  so we put on  13'' rev wrapped on 155/80/13s so no 1 down here  has a excuse  when they get served
> *


thats the way it is ....its alway like that ... you got a v6 there gonna talk shit
14s big ass tires there gonna talk shit
bucket car there gonna talk shit 

all that shit talkin is to keep cars inline and so we dont end up with primered cars with parts missing like its ok ....and then they want people to call em the king lol
this is a general statement ...
like your car ..even with the fender buckle its alot cleaner then alot of hoppers
:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: flaked85, MUFASA


SUP MUFASA :wave:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 13 2010, 06:38 PM~18559009
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: flaked85, MUFASA
> SUP MUFASA  :wave:
> *


 :wave:

SUP HOMIE...........


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2010, 10:41 AM~18547224
> *who ever owns that yellow 63 should be ashamed of their self
> *


 :wow:


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JohnnyGuam_@Sep 13 2010, 11:02 AM~18554950
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 16 2010, 09:15 PM~18587760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill crack that bumper anyday :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Hopper for sale 2500. or best offer


----------



## 61bckbmbr (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Aug 12 2010, 10:41 PM~18297141
> *:drama:
> I'm not here to categorize names in the hop game but only acknowledge those people/clubs  who represented our home town back in the days. In my eyes, It was never an interest to know "who are the biggest names in the hop game" outside our city limits. It was all about identifying the club who had the highest hop.  For this, I got to say Chicago Majestic car club has come a long way and has established to be a ring leader in the hop game in Chicago ever since the chameleon 64 hopped in the late 90s.  With the little time I have spent lowriding, biggest names that contributed in the hop game in OUR Chicago area is Memo/Daren/switch happy/Bruce...
> *


thanks man


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ox-Roxs_@Sep 19 2010, 12:48 PM~18604254
> *Hopper for sale    2500. or best offer
> 
> 
> ...



you mean 250.00?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 20 2010, 12:26 PM~18612037
> *you mean 250.00?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

LET'S DO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 07:39 PM~18614086
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


PROVE WHOS THE BEST HERE


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 20 2010, 06:49 PM~18614202
> *PROVE WHOS THE BEST HERE
> *


CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 08:07 PM~18614379
> *CAN'T WAIT :biggrin:
> *


ill be there hopefull well have cars


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 20 2010, 06:49 PM~18614202
> *PROVE WHOS THE BEST HERE
> *


 :loco: :loco: so so far.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Sep 21 2010, 08:27 AM~18619692
> *:loco:  :loco:  so so far.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Sep 20 2010, 07:39 PM~18614086
> *LET'S DO THIS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


i hope thats inside cause it will b cold then a mofo outside!whats the purse?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 22 2010, 02:25 PM~18633956
> *i hope thats inside cause it will b cold then a mofo outside!whats the purse?
> *


x2 any $$$$ for the hop??


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 22 2010, 09:59 PM~18636266
> *x2 any $$$$ for the hop??
> *



YES THERE WILL BE A PURSE.MY HOMIE MARK IS WORKIN OUT THE DETAILS AS WE SPEAK.SO STAY TUNED


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 22 2010, 11:28 PM~18637437
> *YES THERE WILL BE A PURSE.MY HOMIE MARK IS WORKIN OUT THE DETAILS AS WE SPEAK.SO STAY TUNED
> *


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 22 2010, 09:28 PM~18637437
> *YES THERE WILL BE A PURSE.MY HOMIE MARK IS WORKIN OUT THE DETAILS AS WE SPEAK.SO STAY TUNED
> *



Wassup EastCoast :thumbsup: 
the details will be posted on the next flyer come Oct. 1st (just keep them batteries charged :biggrin: )


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Sep 23 2010, 09:33 PM~18647660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got a folder you to can email me [email protected] :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Sep 23 2010, 11:00 PM~18647389
> *Wassup EastCoast :thumbsup:
> the details will be posted on the next flyer come Oct. 1st (just keep them batteries charged  :biggrin:  )
> *


well be there (as of right now) 5 cars on a hauler making our way south :biggrin:


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 25 2010, 08:10 AM~18657971
> *well be there (as of right now) 5 cars on a hauler making our way south :biggrin:
> *


bring some money for bets!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Sep 25 2010, 03:38 PM~18659700
> *bring some money for bets!!!!
> *


no hoppers in our crew as of yet maybe next year but well still be there


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Sep 26 2010, 04:43 PM~18665521
> *no hoppers in our crew as of yet maybe next year but well still be there
> *


----------



## REGAL81 (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok, so i just skimmed through all 25 pages................ Its funny to me how much has changed over the past few years. cool topic  
I'll cast a vote for an old blast from the past for east coast, how bout Jay Marchese. He was only around for a few years but he made a mark. times are different than they were then though, there was alot more Lowrider magazine presence back then. there were a couple cats from miami back then too that hopped, (havin a lil memory loss of names right now) but then most of everyone else this side of the Mississippi would probably fall into midwest. 

i cant help but bring this up after reading all the pages of shit talk between surburban swingin and the .Todd kid. .Todd, Bro you got a lot of learnin to do. you cant just jump on here and vote for yourself regardless of what you spent. spending isnt building or puttin in work, hell we were buildin shit before we were 20, competing and winnin too (since you brought up age). we also built our shit from the ground up, not buyin or payin to have frames ect. built. Our club is known NOT cause we talked shit all the time (although some of our peeps did/ do lol) its known for the years and years of showin up to shows and picnics, and hoppin whenever wherever. I personally havent EVER owned a really nice hopper, i had my 80 malibu single pump toy that i had for a year. 52 inches, single pump no weight, but it was a bucket. I HAVE however spent countless hours in the garage building several cars that our club put out, CP's cutlass, Triple Black Joes single pump regal, pinky, just to name a few. 

My point here is this, you cant tell people who you are and expect them to respect you. You havent put in enough work for anyone to even consider you. I personally have done more work on winning hoppers than a WHOLE bunch of people on this site, And theres only a handful of people on here who even know who i am. If you just build shit that gets the job done and do it for years and years then you wont feel the need to mention it to anyone, people will just mention you.....  

OH, and IN MY OWN PERSONAL OPINION, if you need to add weight you need to rebuild! 

now back to your regularly scheduled programming :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN 3_@Sep 27 2010, 12:31 AM~18670512
> *Ok, so i just skimmed through all 25 pages................ Its funny to me how much has changed over the past few years. cool topic
> I'll cast a vote for an old blast from the past for east coast, how bout Jay Marchese. He was only around for a few years but he made a mark. times are different than they were then though, there was alot more Lowrider magazine presence back then. there were a couple cats from miami back then too that hopped, (havin a lil memory loss of names right now) but then most of everyone else this side of the Mississippi would probably fall into midwest.
> 
> ...


 :werd: :biggrin: 
Sup homie :wave:


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

Why dont you fellas roll thru and Celebrate the MOVEMENT with us here in the DMV. ISLANDERS CC and SERVIN'EM DVD's Welcomes Everyone, bring your Families, Friends, and Lowrider hoppers, dancers, bikes and cruisers. This is a Lowrider Only Family Event, open to the General public AND KIDS. The EastCoast has shown me nothing but LUV and I just want to say THANK YOU :thumbsup: 









[/quote]


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Sep 27 2010, 07:02 AM~18670988
> *:werd:  :biggrin:
> Sup homie :wave:
> *


Sup big doot ?  hows you and the fam doin?


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Still for sale 

fully wrapped Caddy frame rolling chassis with motor ran when pulled.

rear end fully wrapped, chrome upper control arms Pro Hopper New, reinforced trailing arms. reinforced Lower arms and Upper but uppers only extend 3/4.
Motors 305 need starter installed and to be wired up. may have running by next week depends on weather..

Has 16z cylinders in rear and can be Locked up and drive shaft wont pop out..

Here some picks..










































Trunk 








Body is on but can be easily removed

























New headers 
new brakes and lines on rear end new fuel pump and fuel lines with painted tank.
I have all Int. part if you want the body..

Dont spend $$$ on something you just want to beat up.. :biggrin: 

2500.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN 3_@Sep 27 2010, 03:31 AM~18670512
> *Ok, so i just skimmed through all 25 pages................ Its funny to me how much has changed over the past few years. cool topic
> I'll cast a vote for an old blast from the past for east coast, how bout Jay Marchese. He was only around for a few years but he made a mark. times are different than they were then though, there was alot more Lowrider magazine presence back then. there were a couple cats from miami back then too that hopped, (havin a lil memory loss of names right now) but then most of everyone else this side of the Mississippi would probably fall into midwest.
> 
> ...


damn bro you got deep  but you speak alot of truth


----------



## ROLLIN 3 (Mar 7, 2004)

thanks felt like i needed to after readin all that back and forth for pages and pages lol :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN 3_@Sep 27 2010, 07:16 PM~18675275
> *thanks felt like i needed to after readin all that back and forth for pages and pages lol  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

so no more shit talkin


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLIN 3_@Sep 27 2010, 07:31 AM~18670512
> *Ok, so i just skimmed through all 25 pages................ Its funny to me how much has changed over the past few years. cool topic
> I'll cast a vote for an old blast from the past for east coast, how bout Jay Marchese. He was only around for a few years but he made a mark. times are different than they were then though, there was alot more Lowrider magazine presence back then. there were a couple cats from miami back then too that hopped, (havin a lil memory loss of names right now) but then most of everyone else this side of the Mississippi would probably fall into midwest.
> 
> ...


Well said except the weight thang i'm not happy just doing 50,sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 3 2010, 01:30 PM~18722948
> *so no more shit talkin
> *


Talk is over the real will be in vegas the fake will be on here talking.


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2010, 12:56 PM~18723656
> *Talk is over the real will be in vegas the fake will be on here talking.
> *


nice make sure you post pics and vids in here


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 4 2010, 12:49 AM~18726030
> *
> nice  make sure you post pics and vids in here
> *


No not me i'll be at home on LIL. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2010, 11:59 PM~18727846
> *No not me i'll be at home on LIL. :biggrin:
> *


me to i cant make it this year


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 4 2010, 10:34 AM~18729463
> *me to i cant make it this year
> *


Damn that sucks,i'm just messing i don't ever miss vegas.


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

Wassup EastCoast Switch Hitters... Any car or truck dancers out here :dunno:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 30 2010, 09:28 AM~18439697
> *wow im not talking shit either but my impala was built for 25,000
> 
> 
> ...


I'll send you a donation if you promise to spend it on some legit hose ties.

those zip ties ruined it for me!


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 12 2010, 11:41 AM~18547224
> *who ever owns that yellow 63 should be ashamed of their self
> *


I agree. leave the impalas in the form of a car. if you want the funnycar leadfest winner, do it to a 4 door 80s impala or somthing. cuz it dont matter what kind of car it is, it wont look good with a rear like that


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 4 2010, 03:11 PM~18732220
> *Wassup EastCoast Switch Hitters... Any car or truck dancers out here :dunno:
> *


from what ive seen your it


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 4 2010, 03:08 PM~18733140
> *from what ive seen your it
> *


Its all good, maybe ill just have to build anotherone  ... anyways the 2nd flyer should post by 2maro nite.


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

BOO! i see you flaked :nicoderm:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 4 2010, 01:40 PM~18732946
> *I'll send you a donation if you promise to spend it on some legit hose ties.
> 
> those zip ties ruined it for me!
> *


 Dude when you build something even close to his level then you can talk shit ......so until then SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

hop it


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Oct 4 2010, 03:19 PM~18733728
> *Dude when you build something even close to his level then you can talk shit ......so until then SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!
> *


Lol don't trip people alway got something to say over something that was changed after mock up. And it's on an impala which still wouldn't be even close to being touched on the east


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18733979
> *Lol don't trip people alway got something to say over something that was changed after mock up. And it's on an impala which still wouldn't be even close to being touched on the east
> *


hey dont hate on the east :x: we do our best


----------



## MB671 (Aug 26, 2009)

HERE'S TO THE MOVEMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 3 2010, 09:56 AM~18723656
> *Talk is over the real will be in vegas the fake will be on here talking.
> *


Any you put in down once again out here bro! Thanks again for applyin yoself Fabi!


----------



## DREWMILL (Aug 11, 2010)

TEAM BLOW ME


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MB671_@Oct 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18800498
> *HERE'S TO THE MOVEMENT!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


who all is going?this is a good half way point!!!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Oct 15 2010, 06:38 PM~18821531
> *who all is going?this is a good half way point!!!
> *


well be there as long as the weather isnt shitty


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

JUST SEEING WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AND TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NORTH CAROLINA AND SURROUNDING AREAS . IF THIS HAS ALLREADY BEEN DONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BY ALL MEANS LET ME KNOW ,,,,

IF NOT THEN I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HEAD COUNT OF POSSIBLE CRUISERS SO I CAN GET MY WIFE TO SET EVERYTHING UP FOR THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE , FOOD SPOT TO MEET EVERYONE AND SEE THE RIDES AND THE DESTINATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE ...

LETSDO SOMETHING GOOD FOR THE LESS FORTUNANT CHILDREN OUT THERE AND LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME IN THE METRO AREA .... 

NC , SC , TN , VA , GA " STAND UP"

I KNOW THIS IS SHORT NOTICE BUT IT CAN BE DONE ,,,, MAYBE TRY AND SET THIS FOR 2ND WEEK IN DECEMBER ........... 

THANK YOU


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCdroptop64_@Oct 16 2010, 09:43 AM~18826080
> *JUST SEEING WHO WOULD BE DOWN FOR A CRUISE AND TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NORTH CAROLINA AND SURROUNDING AREAS . IF THIS HAS ALLREADY BEEN DONE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE BY ALL MEANS LET ME KNOW ,,,,
> 
> IF NOT THEN I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HEAD COUNT OF POSSIBLE CRUISERS SO I CAN GET MY WIFE TO SET EVERYTHING UP FOR THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE , FOOD SPOT TO MEET EVERYONE AND SEE THE RIDES AND THE DESTINATION FOR THE TOY DRIVE ...
> ...


bump for this idea :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!

RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin: 

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *_


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 07:14 PM~18834809
> *"THE MOVEMENT" WILL BE OUT NOVEMBER 2010!!!!
> 
> RUNNING AT A LITTLE OVER AN HOUR LONG IT'S A MOVIE ABOUT RESPECT & RIDING..THE GOOD LIFE :biggrin:
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by w(o)(o)h(o)(o)._@Aug 16 2010, 10:37 PM~18328946
> *. . .i think joe from southside cruisers has the midwest/east on lock you see him everywhere in the videos. . . the little guy with all the tattoos goes everywhere too. . . .    :biggrin:
> *


ITS GOOD TO KNOW THAT YOU GOT MY BACK ALL THE WAY OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

_*LET'S DO THIS!!!!! :h5: *_


















_*IT'S GOING TO BE A NICE CRUISE SATURDAY AFTERNOON TOO SO MAKE SURE TO BOOK YOUR ROOMS WE WILL BE CRUISING IN SATURDAY MORNING AND LEAVING EARLY SUNDAY MORNING HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE!!!!*_


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 13 2010, 09:14 PM~18801301
> *Any you put in down once again out here bro! Thanks again for applyin yoself Fabi!
> *


yes sir we don't stop,like i said the real would be in vegas.We left K.C. with a broke car not knowing if we could get it to work but we took it 27 hours anyway.My brother stayed at rons shop 2 days straight working on it before the after hop.It didn't work as good as we wanted but it did work 100+inches up and down.  Think this topic is closed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

3:40 in the vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!King of the midwest,and east,and south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





]


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2010, 06:46 AM~18868948
> *yes sir we don't stop,like i said the real would be in vegas.We left K.C. with a broke car not knowing if we could get it to work but we took it 27 hours anyway.My brother stayed at rons shop 2 days straight working on it before the after hop.It didn't work as good as we wanted but it did work 100+inches up and down.  Think this topic is closed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 3:40 in the vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!King of the midwest,and east,and south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 lmfao at the bonus footage :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2010, 09:46 AM~18868948
> *yes sir we don't stop,like i said the real would be in vegas.We left K.C. with a broke car not knowing if we could get it to work but we took it 27 hours anyway.My brother stayed at rons shop 2 days straight working on it before the after hop.It didn't work as good as we wanted but it did work 100+inches up and down.  Think this topic is closed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 3:40 in the vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!King of the midwest,and east,and south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



the linclon was werkin homie.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2010, 06:46 AM~18868948
> *yes sir we don't stop,like i said the real would be in vegas.We left K.C. with a broke car not knowing if we could get it to work but we took it 27 hours anyway.My brother stayed at rons shop 2 days straight working on it before the after hop.It didn't work as good as we wanted but it did work 100+inches up and down.  Think this topic is closed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 3:40 in the vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!King of the midwest,and east,and south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


man tino looked black sat afternoon he was that dirty from working on the linc ,he got it swanging tho for sure


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

SO WHO ELSE IS DOWN FOR THE TOY DRIVE IN CHARLOTTE NC ? SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD TURN OUT . 

DECEMBER 11TH 
AT SALVATION ARMY ON
801 E ARROWWOOD ROAD 
CHARLOTTE NC

MEET AROUND 11-12 
CRUISE THROUGH CHARLOTTE 
ARRIVE BACK THERE AT 2 
AND HAVE CAR SHOW FROM 2-4 

IF YOU PLAN TO RIDE AND SHOW PLEASE BRING ONE GIFT FOR A GIRL AND A BOY .. THE AGES WE ARE SPONSERING ARE FROM 1-14 YEARS OLD 
PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS ....
FLYERS WILL BE POSTED TONIGHT


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Oct 17 2010, 07:14 PM~18834807
> *bump for this idea :biggrin:
> *



THANK YOU


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2010, 06:46 AM~18868948
> *yes sir we don't stop,like i said the real would be in vegas.We left K.C. with a broke car not knowing if we could get it to work but we took it 27 hours anyway.My brother stayed at rons shop 2 days straight working on it before the after hop.It didn't work as good as we wanted but it did work 100+inches up and down.  Think this topic is closed now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 3:40 in the vid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!King of the midwest,and east,and south!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


GOOD SHIT LIL DUDE MY CAR WAS TRIPPEN TOO,, OH WELL THE REAL WAS IN VEGAS,,,


----------



## SCdroptop64 (Jun 26, 2010)

PM ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Oct 24 2010, 04:09 AM~18891129
> *GOOD SHIT LIL DUDE MY CAR WAS TRIPPEN TOO,, OH WELL  THE REAL WAS IN VEGAS,,,
> *


 :biggrin: we got more coming  man you guys put it down big also. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wassup fabian. Good seeing you at rons shop. 
Dream Team East coast in the top of hop game homies. :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

IT'S ALMOST TIME :biggrin: 










:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Now that's silly ... 106
When is it gonna stop?


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

It is silly us crackers from the midwest/east coast putting up 106+ in a g-body.lol

looks like we on top of the hop game now!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

matdogg said:


> It is silly us crackers from the midwest/east coast putting up 106+ in a g-body.lol
> 
> looks like we on top of the hop game now!!!


Try Again homie Big Johns maliblue does 106 single pump !!!!! West Coast still on top! Single & Double kings are here in the west!


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

TTT for the west!!!!


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> Try Again homie Big Johns maliblue does 106 single pump !!!!! West Coast still on top! Single & Double kings are here in the west!


106 in west coast inches so that's 90 in real inches .lol


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

If you say so lol!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

GT~PLATING said:


> Try Again homie Big Johns maliblue does 106 single pump !!!!! West Coast still on top! Single & Double kings are here in the west!


Yezzirr homie let them know we out here in da west are the kings of this hop shit


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> Yezzirr homie let them know we out here in da west are the kings of this hop shit


BIG AL SAID IT;;;DONT MAKE US CUM DO A SHOP CALL;;;LMAO;;;THATS RIGHT BIG JOHN;;SPEAK UP


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

my boys truck hit 112 i think SP in vegas so i guess hes the man to beat?


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

DA WEST CANT BE FUCKED WITH....MAYBE THEY CATCHING UP ON DOUBLE PUMP GBODYS THEY STILL CANT FUCK WITH DA IMPALAS.....106 WITH A SINGLE MALIBLUE NOW THAT'S IMPRESSIVE :thumbsup:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> my boys truck hit 112 i think SP in vegas so i guess hes the man to beat?


TRUCKS ARE A WHOLE DIFFERENT CATEGORY HOMIE BUT SHIT 112 IS GOOD AS HELL......HE UP THERE WITH BIG AL


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

p-funckimpala said:


> View attachment 393529
> 
> 
> Now that's silly ... 106
> When is it gonna stop?


Badass pic. You, Matt, and Jason are killing it.


----------



## -RiGHTE0US (May 9, 2010)

kerncountyhopper said:


> How high Hydraulics,Good Times, Dena 4 Life Car Clubs will be having a fundraiser Hop & Car wash all proceeds will go to big Johns family in this time of need. Big Johns son is having surgery and he's always been out there in the streets and shows putting it down for the people and keeping the hop game active in the streets let's all get together and put this down for the homie and give a little back during this time.
> 
> WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT
> SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## p-funckimpala (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanx homie.. you doing it too jamie... come out to casper and party with us.


----------



## jorge63 (May 18, 2010)

THE WEST IS THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TTT


----------



## GT~CHAIO (Oct 23, 2010)

THE WEST RUNS THE HOP GAME PERIOD. YEAH THE MID WEST AND EAST COAST FINALLY HITTING SOME OK INCHES BUT CME ON... WHEN U MID WEST AND EAST COAST GUYS CAN HIT OVER 125 PLUS THEN U RUN THE GAME.... IN A REAL FULL SIZE IMPALA!!!! WEST COAST IS ON TOP. STOP CRYING ABOUT WEIGHTAND CATCH UP.......


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

GT~CHAIO said:


> THE WEST RUNS THE HOP GAME PERIOD. YEAH THE MID WEST AND EAST COAST FINALLY HITTING SOME OK INCHES BUT CME ON... WHEN U MID WEST AND EAST COAST GUYS CAN HIT OVER 125 PLUS THEN U RUN THE GAME.... IN A REAL FULL SIZE IMPALA!!!! WEST COAST IS ON TOP. STOP CRYING ABOUT WEIGHTAND CATCH UP.......


Shit you can have that 125 plus crap ....we like our impalas we will stick to the stupid g-bodys:biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

matdogg said:


> Shit you can have that 125 plus crap ....we like our impalas we will stick to the stupid g-bodys:biggrin:


Case closed West are kings and run this shit


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

You guys are the greatest lol.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

GT~PLATING said:


> Case closed West are kings and run this shit


OK You can be the KINGS .lol.....But dont forget you got beat by some hillbillys that build cars in the drive way not a shop.....man I would hate to see if we really tried:biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

matdogg said:


> OK You can be the KINGS .lol.....But dont forget you got beat by some hillbillys that build cars in the drive way not a shop.....man I would hate to see if we really tried:biggrin:


Try again I didn't get beat I hop the blue cutlass u got stuck that's a loss. But yall can be the Queens of da hop game lol


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*thats right TTT 4 HHH -running tha hop game worldwide*


FLEET~HOOD said:


> IT REALLY DOESNT MATTER I REP THE WEST I REP THE WEST :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GT~PLATING said:


> Try again I didn't get beat I hop the blue cutlass u got stuck that's a loss. But yall can be the Queens of da hop game lol


That's right. 2 west coast impalas got beat by my stupid g-body.. did I mention triple digits with a v-8..Il take that queen crown lol hell my cars pink


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Come beat this Street Fame 64! And if u want this triple digits Lincoln we ready and my shit has a back seat


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

Fuck this topic everyone crying ill hop all u from n-e-w-s Fuck it ill hop my dad ****** !!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Chaios cutlass was doing 103-104 a year and half ago took u that long to catch uP oh wait u haven't with a single pump.


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

big nuts said:


> Fuck this topic everyone crying ill hop all u from n-e-w-s Fuck it ill hop my dad ****** !!!!!


Awwww shit fatboys back


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> Awwww shit fatboys back


I'm just letting u new boottys do ur thing then ill come back and make and start some shit !!! Again like I do !!!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

big nuts said:


> I'm just letting u new boottys do ur thing then ill come back and make and start some shit !!! Again like I do !!!!!!


Go back to mudd hogging foo. I'll be right here waiting for you


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

GT~PLATING said:


> Go back to mudd hogging foo. I'll be right here waiting for you


Come on foo remember when you use to look at the videos and you use to say "I wanna be just like him" you and Alex


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually I use to laugh. The first time u had shit stains in your chonis and the second time u got jumped in foo. Now that shit was funny. So hurry your ass up fatboy cuz we gonna show the Midwest Queens how you mudd Hogg in a GBody and break them off in that 60


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

GT~PLATING said:


> Come beat this Street Fame 64! And if u want this triple digits Lincoln we ready and my shit has a back seat


Guess you should have brought it to Vegas huh ,,and I don't need a back seat. I don't ride back there lol. You know the funny thing is. All these triple digit g- bodies you guys have on the west coast and not a single one showed up in Vegas lol. Thought you'd bring impalas to bully us around lol. Oopps that didn't work out so good lol....you got 2 mire chances to beat me ,,casper show and tulsa.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

big nuts said:


> Fuck this topic everyone crying ill hop all u from n-e-w-s Fuck it ill hop my dad ****** !!!!!


Don't see no one crying Here ,,you want to hop.somebody so bad ,,show up and hop ,we did lol.


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm gonna catch shit fa this but if you've seen the style and quality of cars from the east and from the west you'd know. West coast was killin it in the 90's but in the last 10 years or so in this lastest reformation of lowriding where out here, missing bumpers, weight, and other stereotypical west coast shit isn't tolerated. I know everybody builds really heavy cars on purpose for function but "extra" balast liks loaded batts and bumpers is very much frowned upon. As well as missing body parts. West coast still has some of the flyest of the fly, and the east still has a few cars out there with weight it's just a matter of what you see most and on the east, even if the shit ain't a bumpermagnet, it was the quality that the lowrider was built for in the first place. ANybody can build a double piston with no windows, half a motor,weight, no front clip, and it look like a demo derby car b4 the next season. If you're doin 45 in a clean full car frame right, actually LOOKING GOOD, no weight, drive dat bitch home and to work the next day, that's the guy I have to give my props to. Name an east coast guy who's car won't make it down the street, excluding Rob. lol


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

We drove this in Vegas 100+ hopper with all the bumpers/body parts on the car with no problem..


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

matdogg said:


> We drove this in Vegas 100+ hopper with all the bumpers/body parts on the car with no problem..



:in ANTHONY KIEDIS's voice:


*That's what I say-yead!*


----------



## GT~PLATING (Aug 17, 2010)

Pinky Bitches said:


> Guess you should have brought it to Vegas huh ,,and I don't need a back seat. I don't ride back there lol. You know the funny thing is. All these triple digit g- bodies you guys have on the west coast and not a single one showed up in Vegas lol. Thought you'd bring impalas to bully us around lol. Oopps that didn't work out so good lol....you got 2 mire chances to beat me ,,casper show and tulsa.


I don't need chances to beat you homie. My shit was in Vegas you should of pulled up. And my shit drove in to the hop so whats the next excuse. You guys saying you drove in so what I did too.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I trailered mine in lol


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i surf mines in;;;;;;;;;:thumbsup:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

DIPN714 said:


> i surf mines in;;;;;;;;;:thumbsup:



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*:rofl: u crazy big al :rofl:*


DIPN714 said:


> i surf mines in;;;;;;;;;:thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Giddamnit al u a comedian!


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Chrome 327 said:


> I'm gonna catch shit fa this but if you've seen the style and quality of cars from the east and from the west you'd know. West coast was killin it in the 90's but in the last 10 years or so in this lastest reformation of lowriding where out here, missing bumpers, weight, and other stereotypical west coast shit isn't tolerated. I know everybody builds really heavy cars on purpose for function but "extra" balast liks loaded batts and bumpers is very much frowned upon. As well as missing body parts. West coast still has some of the flyest of the fly, and the east still has a few cars out there with weight it's just a matter of what you see most and on the east, even if the shit ain't a bumpermagnet, it was the quality that the lowrider was built for in the first place. ANybody can build a double piston with no windows, half a motor,weight, no front clip, and it look like a demo derby car b4 the next season. If you're doin 45 in a clean full car frame right, actually LOOKING GOOD, no weight, drive dat bitch home and to work the next day, that's the guy I have to give my props to. Name an east coast guy who's car won't make it down the street, excluding Rob. lol


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

BUMP IT UP HOMIE :wave: TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

I guees all the Kings of their State are dead or hiding or have lead poisoning.


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

Booyaa63 said:


> I guees all the Kings of their State are dead or hiding or have lead poisoning.


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------

